# Knitting Tea Party - 25th to 28th November



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)

It's 11:00p.m. GMT on Friday evening in London, it's Saturday morning in New Zealand and Australia, it's cocktail hour in New York and in Los Angeles it's nearly Teatime!

This weekend sees the finale to the _F1_ season with the race at Interlagos in Brazil, in Sao Paolo it's 9:00p.m., so the partying there should be in full-swing. I'm too old to do weekend parties in Brazil these days, although back in the 1980s it was a popular, if somewhat insane, destination for some Londoners who fancied a couple of days of revelry. Last time I was silly enough to fly half-way round the world for a weekend of fun, I was in my 40s and I sleep-walked through the following week!

So I'm having a 'quiet' weekend with a houseful of teenaged boys! After dinner they watched the first two practice sessions, which I'd recorded from earlier in the day, now they're all engrossed in some ridiculously implausible conspiracy thriller which involves lots of impossible car chases and fight scenes, teenage boys' taste in movies are very predictable the world over!

I hope all my American friends had a great Thanksgiving Day get-together with their families and friends and didn't get flattened in the crush of _Black Friday_ bargain-hunters to-day! I was at two _Festive Lights Turn-On_ street parties this week in nearby town centres, dancing in the streets with live music, nice little processions with Father Christmas in his sleigh, the stars of the local panto pressing the plunger to swith the lights on and start the fireworks display above the old half-timbered buildings around the market square. All the usual openers to the the festive season, but they're fun for the children and it's good to see the towns getting the shoppers out in force, despite the challenge of the internet and the utterless soulless out-of-town retail parks.

So welcome to this week's Tea Party, do join in with lots of news about what you're up to, great receipts and lots of pretty pictures. There is a possibilty some people may have miscalculated slightly on the size of Thanksgivng turkey and have enough left-overs to make sandwiches until Christmas! With that in mind, here are three simple recipts that also work well with cooked chicken.

Enjoy!
Dave

*Baked Bean and Left-Over Turkey Pie* 
_Preheat oven to 350degF/180degC/Regulo 4_

_Ingredients:_
1 can baked beans 
8 oz (225g) cooked turkey, diced 
1 tsp worcester sauce 
2 tbs cranberry sauce 
Pepper 
beaten egg or milk to glaze 
shortcrust pastry rolled 1/4" (1/2cm) thick to cover

_Method:_
Mix the beans, turkey, worcester sauce and cranberry together and season with freshly ground black pepper. Turn into a pie dish and cover with pastry lid and brush with beaten egg or milk.

Bake in the centre of oven for about 35 mins.

_I frequently make these as individual pies using diced turkey meat which I cook first, I did this for the boys this evening for dinner and they thoroughly enjoyed them. Turkey is popular at Christmas in the UK and lots of people only want either a stuffed turkey breast or a turkey crown. Since they frequently buy these as frozen 'oven-ready' joints, there's loads of diced turkey in the shops at ridiculously low price making it a very economical meal, as well as being tasty._

*Turkey & Sweetcorn Quesadillas*
_Serves: 2_

_Ingredients:_
8oz (225g) cooked turkey, thinly sliced
3 tbs tinned sweetcorn (frozen works equally well, just allow it to thaw first)
5 oz (150g) tomato salsa
2 large tortillas
2 oz (50g oz) garlic & herb cream cheese

_Method:_
Gently heat turkey, sweetcorn and salsa in a pan until warmed through, but not boiling.

Spread one of the tortillas with the cream cheese. Spoon the turkey mixture over one tortilla and top with the other.

Heat a large frying pan and add the filled tortilla. Cook for 2-3 minutes or until golden brown. Turn over with a large spatula and cook the other side until golden brown.

Slice into 6 wedges and serve with a green salad.

*Roast Turkey and Pepper Pasta*
_Serves: 4_

_Ingredients:_
12 oz (350g) farfalle pasta
4 oz (115g) almonds, toasted
2 cloves garlic
1 oz (30g) basil
small jar (approx. 6oz/170g) roasted red peppers, drained and roughly chopped
5 tbsp (75ml) olive oil
8oz (225g) roast turkey, shredded

_Method:_
Cook the pasta according to packet instructions.

Meanwhile, blitz together the almonds, garlic, basil, peppers and olive oil in a food processor to make a rough paste.

Season well and stir into the drained pasta, along with the shredded turkey and a little of the pasta cooking water to loosen the sauce a little.

Warm through and serve.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Woo hoo first page. Those recipes sound very tasty. I will have to try them out this week to use the left over turkey. 
Tonight we are helping DH get his bags packed for a 3 week photo trip to Antarctica. 
The kids & I will be keeping busy making lots of cookies for christmas.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Love it when I make the first page!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Woo hoo first page. Those recipes sound very tasty. I will have to try them out this week to use the left over turkey.
> Tonight we are helping DH get his bags packed for a 3 week photo trip to Antarctica.
> The kids & I will be keeping busy making lots of cookies for christmas.


They're really easy, you can add a pinch of cayenne pepper to the pasta sauce if you like things a bit spicy, that works very well.

I hope your husband has a good trip, there are some spectacular sights there.

Dave


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dave, so good to see you starting this week's party! 
There's nothing for sale that would persuade me to be out in the madness that's Black Friday. Too many people are crazy....one woman sprayed people with pepper spray. Another one starting shooting. 
Sounds like a weekend of teenage boys would be as exciting as flying half-way round the world to party! But not take as long to recover!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nanacaren - what does your dh do - taking pictures in antarctica sounds like a dream trip. does he need someone to carry his equipment? lol

sam


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Dave. 

Good to hear the lads enjoying themselves. Yes I know what you mean about teenages and their movies. The only thing is they do grow out of it.

Will definitely try the Turkey pie at Christmas

Happy Thanksgiving to all the Kpers. 

Pug.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Glad to be here this evening. Dave's receipts sound great, especially the pasta one. Here's how we do leftovers. We call it Second Day Supper. Measurements do not exist; it all depends on what you have left and the size of the pan you use. Put some gravy in the bottom of a pan, then start building layers of turkey, then dressing, then potatoes, green bean casserole, corn, whatever you have. We put gravey between some of the layers and on top. Then put it in a 350 degree F. oven and heat through. It isn't fancy, but it tastes good!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> nanacaren - what does your dh do - taking pictures in antarctica sounds like a dream trip. does he need someone to carry his equipment? lol
> 
> sam


We own a tattoo shop but, the DH's love always has been photography. For years he photos of people, now he prefers landscape & nature. He says they don't talk back.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Never been here this early. I guess it pays not to participate in "Black Friday". My family is celebrating tomorrow as one of my daughters has been in the hospital. So, I've been cooking all day to take the pressure off, and I'll just cart it to her house tomorrow. Other daughter is taking the kids to one of those tournement banquet shows and keeping them overnight, so the patient will get another night of rest, and then we'll all meet at the invalid's house tomorrow, where she will lounge and direct us in a queenly manner. Now, for some knitting.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Woo hoo first page. Those recipes sound very tasty. I will have to try them out this week to use the left over turkey.
> ...


He has been to many places. This is the first time he has been planning the trip for more than a week. He has been trying out different lenses and cameras for months now. I Think I'm as excited about this trip as he is.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yesterday I cooked my first Thanksgiving meal all by myself & it turned out great. I made a corn bake dish, turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes & gravy, rolls, & green bean caserol (spelling). I had to start the roses afghan all over again I snaged it this time.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Dave, so good to see you starting this week's party!
> There's nothing for sale that would persuade me to be out in the madness that's Black Friday. Too many people are crazy....one woman sprayed people with pepper spray. Another one starting shooting.
> Sounds like a weekend of teenage boys would be as exciting as flying half-way round the world to party! But not take as long to recover!
> JuneK


I saw some reports on how crazy some people go in the frenzy, it even made the news over here! I do most of my shopping in High Street near where I live, I can't be doing with all the jostling carrying huge bundles of goods.

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just woke up! One minute the football game was on, and I was knitting, and then suddenly there I am, waking up with the cat snuggled up next to me. DD said it was "cute" to see us there curled up together on the couch. Gee! I guess all the work from yesterday caught up with me. We had a pretty good day and dinner and definitely good company, which for me is what it's all about anyway. I got to talk to my oldest daughter and the Grand Boy and my son called, too. And I'm with those who stayed OUT of the so called Black Friday. I don't like crowds to begin with and that's just over the top. I did get out the tree and got it put together more or less--likely I'll make an ornament or two to add on (though we didn't get out half of them; we need about a 22-footer to have room for all the ornaments!). And I'm trying to get myself in the spirit now.

I've finished the scarf I was working on and started on a matching slouch/beret type hat--but that's what I was knitting when I fell asleep, so I'll have to see how much damage I've done (it was beside me when I got up). How embarrassing...! Hopefully, I'll be able to pick up any stitches that slid off the needle as I'd just done a row of straight knitting. We shall see!

Congratulations to you, Lisa, for cooking so well! I find it's a lot of work but always worth it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > nanacaren - what does your dh do - taking pictures in antarctica sounds like a dream trip. does he need someone to carry his equipment? lol
> ...


I'm sure he'll get lots of inspiration for some of his tattoo designs. My friends all joke that I became an architectural photographer because buildings know how to stand still... unless they're windmills!

Dave


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Dave as usual the recipes sound great! Will have to decide what to try first.

I hope everyone had a nice Thankgiving!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Great sounding recipes Dave, I'll be enjoying them soon. 

Thanksgiving was sweet and fun with a nephew, niece and their three children. Another nephew, niece and their daughter stopped by for a while, then I stayed all night and made breakfast this morning. It was fun.

I'm home now, and Izzy has survived her first time alone overnight, and I'm settled in for a night of tv movies and knitting baby hats. 

My niece says she is putting me in business by ordering baby hats for shower gifts. She wants to pay me but I don't think I can accept it.  I'll just tell her she is my advertising manager, instead. It will all blow over after that, I suppose  

Enjoy the chatter, and I'll be watching for more fun tomorrow. 
I love this time of year. 
Have a good night. Sue



Quoted from fireball Dave. : 
Enjoy! Dave
Baked Bean and Left-Over Turkey Pie 
Preheat oven to 350degF/180degC/Regulo 4

Ingredients:
1 can baked beans 
8 oz (225g) cooked turkey, diced 
1 tsp worcester sauce 
2 tbs cranberry sauce 
Pepper 
beaten egg or milk to glaze 
shortcrust pastry rolled 1/4" (1/2cm) thick to cover

Method:
Mix the beans, turkey, worcester sauce and cranberry together and season with freshly ground black pepper. Turn into a pie dish and cover with pastry lid and brush with beaten egg or milk.

Bake in the centre of oven for about 35 mins.

I frequently make these as individual pies using diced turkey meat which I cook first, I did this for the boys this evening for dinner and they thoroughly enjoyed them. Turkey is popular at Christmas in the UK and lots of people only want either a stuffed turkey breast or a turkey crown. Since they frequently buy these as frozen 'oven-ready' joints, there's loads of diced turkey in the shops at ridiculously low price making it a very economical meal, as well as being tasty. 



Turkey & Sweetcorn Quesadillas
Serves: 2

Ingredients:
8oz (225g) cooked turkey, thinly sliced
3 tbs tinned sweetcorn (frozen works equally well, just allow it to thaw first)
5 oz (150g) tomato salsa
2 large tortillas
2 oz (50g oz) garlic & herb cream cheese

Method:
Gently heat turkey, sweetcorn and salsa in a pan until warmed through, but not boiling.

Spread one of the tortillas with the cream cheese. Spoon the turkey mixture over one tortilla and top with the other.

Heat a large frying pan and add the filled tortilla. Cook for 2-3 minutes or until golden brown. Turn over with a large spatula and cook the other side until golden brown. 

Slice into 6 wedges and serve with a green salad.


Roast Turkey and Pepper Pasta
Serves: 4

Ingredients:
12 oz (350g) farfalle pasta
4 oz (115g) almonds, toasted
2 cloves garlic
1 oz (30g) basil
small jar (approx. 6oz/170g) roasted red peppers, drained and roughly chopped
5 tbsp (75ml) olive oil
8oz (225g) roast turkey, shredded

Method:
Cook the pasta according to packet instructions.

Meanwhile, blitz together the almonds, garlic, basil, peppers and olive oil in a food processor to make a rough paste. 

Season well and stir into the drained pasta, along with the shredded turkey and a little of the pasta cooking water to loosen the sauce a little. 

Warm through and serve.
FireballDave


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Here is the recipe for the corn bake
Jiffy Corn Bake
1 can whole kernel corn drained(15.25 ounces)
1 can cream style corn (15.25 ounces)
8 ounces of sour cream
1/3 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup vegetable oil
2 eggs beaten
1 box jiffy corn muffin mix (8.5 ounces)
Mix corn, oil, sour cream, sugar & eggs, & then add muffin mix
pour into a greased 9x9 inch pan 
bake at 350 degrees Farenhite (spelling) for 1 hour corn bake should be solid & brown on top 
Cut & serve warm


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

This sounds better than my own receip for this dish. Adding sour cream makes anything better  Thanks so much!!!



Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Here is the recipe for the corn bake
> Jiffy Corn Bake
> 1 can whole kernel corn drained(15.25 ounces)
> 1 can cream style corn (15.25 ounces)
> ...


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, so good to see you starting this week's party!
> ...


This whole Black Friday thing is crazy, they are encouraging people here to buy locally from small businesses, they even have special discounts. I'm all for it, it may cost a little more but it keeps the small stores in business. What if we would end up with only Walmart to go shopping and everything is made in China. That doesn't help the economy here.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello to all did not do black friday I'm to old to run and to dignified to fight and they were fist fighting at the local Wal-mart today.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

evening all. still waiting for little one to get home from the lighting of the lights downtown at the park. spent most of the day knitting a little lion. 
hope all survived the Black Friday chaos. for those saying that we don't have Black Friday deals up here in Canada. we do as some stores only like Toy's R US.
hope all have a good night


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Dave and all KPers

I am always looking for left over recipes for after Christmas and Dave yours look great. I have made quesadillas but the herb and garlic cream cheese sounds like a deliciously different touch. 

Lisa I love corn and I will be trying your corn bake.

LesleighAnne


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

I have always avoided the opening of sales. I have gone a couple of times and just ended up backing out. I did back the next day, after the stampede was over and was still able to buy the sales items I wanted and without any of the pushing and shoving.

LesleighAnne


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

well we survived the two family celebration in one day, i groan but we have good times visiting. we did picture making the first hr at mom and dads. it was a typical fall day, but all the pic's i saw were really great. the photographer was a friend of mine and she was so good at pulling out what would make a great pic.
i fixed for my family the crock pot dressing with chicken. i was fixing it and kept thinking somemthing was missing, but my dressing tasted so wonderful, then half way through cooking time, i realized i didn't put any chicken, so i just opened a big can of chicken and so tecnically we did have chicken and dressing, then i fixed a banana pudding for my bro in law in my hubbys fam. and i do a really quick pudding, just fix 2 sm. boxes of vanilla pudding per directions and fold in cool whip when its thickened, then start layering pudding, bananas, and vanilla wafers. i realized this morn, i forgot to fold in the cool whip, i kept wondering why i didn't have more pudding stuff, oh well, i will do better next time


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Dave and all! I'm late, have been watching an old movie on Turner Classic Movies channel. Thanks for the recipes, Dave!

I may not be visiting the Tea Party very much for the next two months. Yes, I'm being punished by Admin for daring to place one of their emails in my Spam folder. It doesn't matter that it was a PM that was a scam. I wrote and told them it sounded a little childish to me!! So, if I behave myself, I can request to be reinstated two months from now.

I won't be getting notices of postings, but will have to "hunt" for the Tea Party from time to time to keep up with the conversation.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

We will miss you DorisT.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Hi Dave and all! I'm late, have been watching an old movie on Turner Classic Movies channel. Thanks for the recipes, Dave!
> 
> I may not be visiting the Tea Party very much for the next two months. Yes, I'm being punished by Admin for daring to place one of their emails in my Spam folder. It doesn't matter that it was a PM that was a scam. I wrote and told them it sounded a little childish to me!! So, if I behave myself, I can request to be reinstated two months from now.
> 
> I won't be getting notices of postings, but will have to "hunt" for the Tea Party from time to time to keep up with the conversation.


Doris - after you find the Tea Party posting for the first time, mark it as a 'watch" and then log into KP and go up on top to the Watched Topics and you'll see all the postings. I stopped getting email notices for posting updates, etc. a long time ago, but since I'm out here anyway, I've never requested to get reset...it works just fine and keeps my email list down.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi gang, I started to read earlier but got sidetracked so I'm back now. The recipes look great, can't wait to try them, I used some leftover turkey and some sausage I had in the freezer and made a gumbo for dinner, I cheated and used Zatarains, I don't usually like to use boxed stuff, but theirs is really good. Hope everyone had a great holiday, that celebrate, and those elsewhere, hope you are having a great kick off to the Christmas season. 
I also avoided the Black Friday shopping, I've never gone, but don't really want to, people are crazy out there. lol...
Have a great weekend everyone, I'm going to watch football and work on my sweater I'm trying to get done.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Great sounding recipes Dave, I'll be enjoying them soon.
> 
> Thanksgiving was sweet and fun with a nephew, niece and their three children. Another nephew, niece and their daughter stopped by for a while, then I stayed all night and made breakfast this morning. It was fun.
> 
> ...


The problem with not taking pay for knitting something for someone to give as a gift is that then you are the one giving the gift, not she.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Doris T. Type in www.knittingparadise.com & it will bring you here. I was banished for 2 months in September & October for the same reason. They sent me this link. You just don't get updates to what you post on or the daily news letter.


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

I dared to go out to Kohls this morning, and wondered why most of that time! I did find great buys but no parking spots, no carts In the store, and long, long lines. I guess it wasn't so bad-no shooting, no pepper spray, no trampling... Great recipes once again, Dave. Thanks so much. The holiday season is definitely in full swing! Lots to do! I got some great ideas for Santa hats on KP for a Jingle Bell walk in a couple of weeks. I so appreciate all of the great ideas and support! Happy weekend tea partying!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Evening everyone, had a quiet Thanksgiving, kids went to their dads this year, we alternate years. But I made a turkey dinner and dessert anyway. I knew the girls would be hungry when they got home and plenty leftover turkey too.
I have never had the desire to do Black Friday shopping. It is so rediculous, that lady who pepper sprayed people so she could get in the store first, it's a mad house. I don't need or want anything bad enough to put myself through all that craziness.

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It's late Friday night and I'm about to go to sleep. Interesting because I took a 2 and 1/2 hour nap today! Finished putting things away from Thanksgiving. My sis ordered the turkey late, we get it smoked, and so we got a small one. Very little leftovers. Maybe I'll be able to put the recipes to good use after Christmas! I finished another dishcloth, a red chili pepper. Made a mistake, but decided I'd just keep it rather than frog or try to fix it. However, it is really bothering me! 

Going to the Texas Tech/Baylor game tomorrow at Cowboy Stadium. Dread the traffic, but it will be lots of fun.

My DD did go shopping today. She said it wasn't too bad. She then took her car to get new tires. I chose to stay home. First, I don't like to shop period. Second, I didn't want to battle the crowd. So far, there is nothing I would stand in line all night to buy, even if it was a great deal!

Good night, KP! Talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

The Black Friday shopping frenzy was headline news here this morning. We sometimes have that in Melbourne and Sydney when they have the Boxing Day sales. Personally I would never go then as I can't stand crowds, and there is never any parking. Perhaps I am spoilt living in a small country town, because even when I go to our nearest "Big" town 100 kms away I hate the crowds and cars, especially this time of the year.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

I found the Tea Party!!
Went for dinner w/a friend, after a hard day. 
Going to have a scotch and soda in bed with The Friday Night Knitting Club. Hope to fall asleep. Took a nap this afternoon so it may be not so sleep might not come so easily.
Lisa, corn bake sounds delish.
Dave, baked beans and turkey also sounds wonderful.
I'll check in again in the a.m.
BTW, there is NOTHING I want or need that badly that I would venture out on Black Friday. THey are all nuts.
Nite all


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Good late evening to all and I hope you had a great Thanksgiving. My gang had way too much food, as usual, but all fantastic and an evening full of games. Rachel and I even tried our hand at felting around some soap bars. Not bad for a first attempt, but we will have to do a little touch-up and several more bars some week-end soon.

Today was a planned "lost" day for me, two hockey games, KP, a little mending for GD's - I had hoped to knit but fell asleep and never got around to locating the yarn for a "must do" project.

One daughter did do the Black Friday thing because she lives very close to a Target and a Kohl's. I know better than to get involved.... Actually, the parking is the onl real problem in the places I would want to go. Unfortunately, I have not made a list yet and don't want to have any part of impulse buying. Since I don't have to do much in the way of mailing this year, I'm sure that I will get it all done - somehow.

I have got to get utilities turned on at mom's new house since we are supposed to go down close to reezing by Monday. I am trying to schedule a bunch of stuff for there in the next couple of weeks, but not having a lot of luck so far. The Washer and Dryer are out of stock, forgot to measure inside of fireplace for logs and didn't take a stool with me to hang drapes - I am about 2" shy of making ir on tip toes.

It takes a full week to decorate house and put up tree. Maybe I will *insist* that DH do part of it this year. That will be a first, after 48 years --- We will see. He had an MRI this week and we will get results very soon. (It was a fun experience since he has to carry a card after having the stents in aorta - apparently enough metal to stick him to the wall if they don't adjust!!!) Off to bed soon. Enjoy the week-end....


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone of my Tea Party friends. I'm having our Thanksgiving on Saturday due to my son's in- laws wanting to go to their house on Thanksgiving. Tim said Mom don't think we don't want to invite you here but they invited themselves and don't know how to behave. I didn't ask. So I said Son if you're more comfortable coming here then that is fine. Families can be a hoot! in one way or another.

Have a great day and chat later.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Glad to be here this evening. Dave's receipts sound great, especially the pasta one. Here's how we do leftovers. We call it Second Day Supper. Measurements do not exist; it all depends on what you have left and the size of the pan you use. Put some gravy in the bottom of a pan, then start building layers of turkey, then dressing, then potatoes, green bean casserole, corn, whatever you have. We put gravey between some of the layers and on top. Then put it in a 350 degree F. oven and heat through. It isn't fancy, but it tastes good!


Siouxann. Your recipe might not sound famch but its simple and easy. Which is great after you've had the family to visit you and your tired. Pug


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Dave on your Baked Bean and Left-Over Turkey Pie so you use pastry on top only or on top and bottom of pie and what size can of baked beans do you use?


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

We have just finished dinner and I used some leftovers from previous meals. 

Sam, the other weekend I sent a receipe for parsley sauce and you replied you thought it would be good on vegetables. You were right. I had some left over steamed potates from one meal and the parsley sauce from another. I roughly sliced the potatoes and mixed in some of the sauce, put in a shallow dish and warmed it through in the oven. If I say so myself - very tasty.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Dave on your Baked Bean and Left-Over Turkey Pie so you use pastry on top only or on top and bottom of pie and what size can of baked beans do you use?


I only put pastry on top of the pies, either shortcrust or incredibly quick suet pastry made: one part suet to two parts self-raising flour, pinch salt, a little chopped parsley and water to mix to a stiff dough with a fork.

Mostly I use individual ceramic pie dishes that hold 8 imp. fl. oz/7.5 US fl. ozs/225ml; they're great for parties because you simply place the dishes on plates and let everybody help themselves to buttered new potatoes and green vegetables; I like to spend as little time as possible fiddling around in the kitchen when I have lots of hungry lads to feed, I'm all for the easy solution.

Standard can size for baked beans in tomato sauce in the UK is about 14 ounces (410-420g), I use one of them for the quantities in my receipt. The measurements are approximate, if the mixture looks a little stiff because the amount of tomato sauce varies from manufacturer to manufacturer, add a little vermouth, cider or apple juice, they all work well; it's a case of, "that looks about the right consistency"!

Hope that helps.
Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Doris T., you can also put a link to KP in your favorites folder. Then you can locate it easily whenever you want.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Hi Dave and all KPers
> 
> I am always looking for left over recipes for after Christmas and Dave yours look great. I have made quesadillas but the herb and garlic cream cheese sounds like a deliciously different touch.
> 
> ...


Herb and garlic cream cheese is a brilliant ingredient in cooking, for those on a diet, you can even use the low-fat version and it doesn't split in sauces, unlike single cream which is a nightmare to manage!

Dave


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Doris T., you can also put a link to KP in your favorites folder. Then you can locate it easily whenever you want.


I'm a bit worried about Doris T being "punished" by Admin. What sort of things can we be punished for? I would hate to do the wrong thing inadvertently.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I also received a scam email purpporting to be from KP. I don't understand why putting it in a junk or spam folder should be a punishable offense.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm enjoying some peace and quiet after the breakfast rush, they've all walked to the local swimming pool about two miles away to cause some mayhem and work off their excess energy. Hopefully they'll remember to pick up the French bread to go with lunch on the way back; since they have to walk past two bakeries and cake shops in the High Sreet, there's a distinct possibility their aroma will be noticed by teenage noses!

I posted it some time ago, but some of you may have missed my _Cheese and Tomato Sandwich Pudding_ receipt first time round, it's a really simple dish that works at any time of day, the boys had it for brekkers, most managed two! I usually have it as an easy lunch dish, it's far more than the sum of its parts:

*Cheese and Tomato Sandwich Pudding*
_Serves: 1
Preheat oven 375degF/175degC/Regulo 4_

*Ingredients:*
2 medium slices of lightly buttered white bread, standard square tin works best for this
2oz (60g) grated cheese, Cheddar or Red Leicester are good
2 medium firm tomatoes, sliced
1 large egg
4 fl oz (110ml) milk
salt and pepper
pinch smoked paprika, optional

*Method:*
Make a cheese and tomato sandwich, reserving a couple of slices of tomato and a little cheese, cut into either fingers (halved) or boudoir sandwich triangles. Lightly grease a small ovenproof dish and arrange the sandwiches so they overlap, lightly season.

Beat together the egg and milk and pour the mixture over the sandwiches, allowing it to soak in. Arrange the remaining tomato slices and sprinkle over the remaining cheese, finish with a light sprinkling of paprika, or mild chilli powder if preferred.

Bake for 20-25 minutes in the centre of the oven until golden, it will 'souffle-up' during cooking to produce a light pudding, excellent with a nice green salad.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## xomix (Apr 10, 2011)

OK - I went back and read the rules again. I see nothing that states how we must treat our emails from KP. Could you folks that have been "punished" please let the rest of us know what the actual infraction was? If I "trash" my old emails, am I breaking some KP code? This is bizarre!!!

Thanks for the recipes, you all. Turkey chili pie is on my list for tomorrow.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I also received a scam email purpporting to be from KP. I don't understand why putting it in a junk or spam folder should be a punishable offense.


I had a scamming PM from somebody wanting me to send my bank details in Ghana, of all places, as if I'd be likely to do anything so stupid! I reported her to Admin and let them deal with it.

I think the cancelling of automatic emails is more part of the way the system was set up than anything else, it probably has a pre-set 'reset period'. Has anybody tried re-registering, adding a serial number to their previous username?

If you use either _Mozilla Firefox_ or _Google Chrome_ as your browser, you can leave a tab with the Tea Party open and ask the browser to save your open tabs every time you shut it down. When you re-open your browser, you will be back at the point you left off and be able to continue; I keep some tabs open for months so I can continually to monitor a particular site.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

xomix said:


> OK - I went back and read the rules again. I see nothing that states how we must treat our emails from KP. Could you folks that have been "punished" please let the rest of us know what the actual infraction was? If I "trash" my old emails, am I breaking some KP code? This is bizarre!!!
> 
> Thanks for the recipes, you all. Turkey chili pie is on my list for tomorrow.


The problem doesn't occur if you delete a PM, only if you identify a message notification email message from KP itself as 'Spam' to your email service provider. What happens then, is that your email service will send an automated message back to KP telling its automated system further emails will be disregarded as 'spam', so KP's system stops sending you emails; because the whole exchange is run by the machines on a kind of 'auto-pilot' it takes a while for it all to reset.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> Hello to all did not do black friday I'm to old to run and to dignified to fight and they were fist fighting at the local Wal-mart today.


The scary film footage has been all over the news over here. The 28th is being hyped as _Mega-Monday_ for UK shops, because they're hoping the mums will all be out spending the last pay-check before Christmas whilst ther children are in school, I'm planning to hide in a nice quiet library!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> evening all. still waiting for little one to get home from the lighting of the lights downtown at the park. spent most of the day knitting a little lion.
> hope all survived the Black Friday chaos. for those saying that we don't have Black Friday deals up here in Canada. we do as some stores only like Toy's R US.
> hope all have a good night


Hope the lights switch on was as much fun as our local festivities, it's nice when the town puts on a show for the children.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dropped DH off at the airport he is on his way to Antarctica. Got home to discover he had left the gate to the pasture open. All the animals are now wondering around the yard. Am I glad I trained them to come when I ring the bell, makes it easier to move them around from field to field. Getting the rest of my cookie supplies today so ,monday I can start making dough up. Then it's to the freezer to bake when everyone arrives this week to help out. I will have to invite my niece and her 3 boys to help. She has just moved back from Georgia.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

OMG! I am hungry but I am on my way to a Pilates class and then Weight Watcher's meeting and weight in...hummmm and it"s 4:27 am in beautiful Sunny Southern California where it is supposed to reach 80 degrees! Gotta go!


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Askem, are you making the Cuties Lion Ever? I got the pattern yesterday on line but haven't started it yet. Too busy making hats for the Christmas Fair next Sat. His real name is Marlion by Fiona Kelly. I bought it from an ad on the forum.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Monday here in the states is now designated as "Cyber Monday". That's when the on-line merchants put out their best offers. In theory. I do most of my shopping on-line anyway, so one day is the same as another. I have a neighbor who is agoraphobic (sp?). He seldom leaves his house for anything. Everything is delivered to him, even his groceries.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I got the turkey out of the spare fridge on Thursday morning to find it was hard as a rock. My fault: I should have checked it Wednesday night. There were no guests to impress so my daughter and I had a half loin of pork roasted. We played some games together that have been lost upstairs for years. The turkey is rescheduled for Sunday.

When my son was still at home we always had a house full of teenage boys. It was wonderful. There were various calamities involving fire, loud noises, food disasters and lots of handprints on all the painted surfaces. I miss those days and still waiting for the grands.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!! Thank you for the recipes Dave. Your town sounds so quaint. I DO NOT go to Malls and would never engage in a Black Friday. Like most of you here...I don't get it. Spent TDay with my daughter in Northern Virginia. DH and I return home on Sunday. It has been wonderful and I have been spoiling my Grandson as much as possible. I am a bit sad though. My mother hasn't been feeling well and I think there is something very very wrong. I have always seen her as the strongest person I know..never imagined she would not be with us. My heart is heavy. I just pray I'm wrong.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> Hello to all did not do black friday I'm to old to run and to dignified to fight and they were fist fighting at the local Wal-mart today.


At one of the Walmarts near me, they had a fight over a parking place outside. AND a fight inside...pure madness!
My children can buy what they want...they really have no needs..and my grandchildren are grown. Since I'm on a limited budget, they're all more able to buy for themselves. I excused myself from buying gifts years ago and give them all my love instead. And we're all very happy with the arrangement.
JuneK


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I went to my youngest son's house for Thanksgiving. He just moved into his house in Sept and wnated it at his place this year. I took a vacation day from work and was able to stay all day there. Had a great time and ate too much. The holdiays this year are especially special as my ex husband just moved back last spering after 3 years in Arizonia and we were all together as a complete family again. It was sooooooo nice to be that way again. I sat back and just watched everyone and thought of the days whejn my kids were little and now they are grown and have kids of their own. What a beautiful day I had. Now I am really looking forward to Christmas. It is going to be terrific this year and years to come.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi gang, I started to read earlier but got sidetracked so I'm back now. The recipes look great, can't wait to try them, I used some leftover turkey and some sausage I had in the freezer and made a gumbo for dinner, I cheated and used Zatarains, I don't usually like to use boxed stuff, but theirs is really good. Hope everyone had a great holiday, that celebrate, and those elsewhere, hope you are having a great kick off to the Christmas season.
> I also avoided the Black Friday shopping, I've never gone, but don't really want to, people are crazy out there. lol...
> Have a great weekend everyone, I'm going to watch football and work on my sweater I'm trying to get done.


I had never thought of making turkey gumbo - thanks for the idea. I LOVE gumbo..I don't like making the roux though---when I was in the Texas gulf, you could actually buy jarred roux - think I'll look in the specialty fish stores to see if they have it -- otherwise I'll make it myself. I use my cast iron pot and it usually turns out okay, but it sure takes a lot of patience to cook slowly.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I got the turkey out of the spare fridge on Thursday morning to find it was hard as a rock. My fault: I should have checked it Wednesday night. There were no guests to impress so my daughter and I had a half loin of pork roasted. We played some games together that have been lost upstairs for years. The turkey is rescheduled for Sunday.
> 
> When my son was still at home we always had a house full of teenage boys. It was wonderful. There were various calamities involving fire, loud noises, food disasters and lots of handprints on all the painted surfaces. I miss those days and still waiting for the grands.


Good job you weren't entertaining on Thursday! But pork loin is great roasted and you have the turkey to look forward to, just tell everybody you're free-thinkers and call it an 'Alternative Thanksgiving!

This lot are pretty good, no fires or calamities, but I'm not impressed by their musical taste; it sounds like a studded bike-jacket being dragged along a half-mile blackboard behind a Harley, I think I must be getting old!

They did remember to pick up some bread on the way backfroom their swim, they even bought me a couple of cream cakes *GRIN* so no complaints. We've all just watched the third _F1_ practice session from Interlagos over a pasta lunch, followed by toasted stuffed pineapple rings and ice-cream. They're busily beavering away in the kitchen, doing the washing-up and putting together a Tex-Mex selection to go with the qualifying session.

Thought I'd post my _Sausage and Tomato Pasta Sauce_ receipt, very easy to do and you can make it in advance because it freezes well.

Hope you like it
Dave

*Sausage and Tomato Pasta*
_Serves: 4

Ingredients:_
12 oz (340g) penne pasta, cooked as per packet instructions
6 butcher's pork sausages (12 oz/340g) 
1 large onion, chopped
1 red pepper, de-seeded and diced
2 cloves garlic, chopped
1 tbs (15ml) olive oil
1 large courgette (zucchini) about 8 oz (275g), diced
1 can (approx. 14 oz/420g) chopped Italian plum tomatoes
1/2 Imp. pt (9.5 US fl. oz/285ml) chicken or vegetable stock
1 tbs Italian herb mix (see below)
good pinch cayenne pepper
Freshly torn basil leaves

_Method:_
Gently fry the sausages until browned on all sides, remove from the pan and allow to cool slightly before slicing them lengthwise and then cutting into small bite-sized pieces.

Meanwhile, heat the oil in a lage saucepan and gently saute the onion, diced pepper and garlic until softened. Add the stock, tomatoes, courgettes, cayenne pepper and herb mix to the pot, stir well, and bring to the boil, reduce to a gentle simmer.

Add the courgettes and sausage chunks to the pot, cover and simmer for about 30-40 minutes, stirring occasionally. It doesn't harm if you leave it simmering a bit longer, the flavour improves with slow cooking, just make sure it doesn't dry out.

At the last minute, stir in some freshly torn basil leaves.

Serve sauce with penne pasta, crusty French bread and a leafy green salad.

_Notes: 
This sauce freezes well if you want to make a large batch and only needs heating through in the microwave and stir in some fresh basil to liven it up.

You can also mix it with cooked pasta, place it in an ovenproof dish, top it with a mixture of fresh soft breadcrumbs, grated cheese and a generous pinch of smoked paprika, then bake it in a moderate oven 375degF/190degC/Regulo5 for about 20-25 minutes. It's an excellent supper dish served with a salad. _

*Dave's Italian Herb Seasoning Mix*

This is anything but authentic, but it tastes great in Italian dishes, it's also great mixed with softened butter and slathered over lamb or chicken before roasting.

_Ingredients:_
3 tbs dried oregano
2 tbs dried basil
2 tbs dried parsley
1 tbs dried marjoram
1 tbs dried rosemary
1 tbs dried thyme
1 tbs dried sage
1 tbs dried garlic granules
2 tsp celery salt
1 tsp red pepper

Place all the ingredients in a glass jar with a close-fitting lid and shake well. Use as required, just remember to give the jar a good shake before each use to re-combine the mixture.

Keeps for about three months in a cool and dry, dark cupboard.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Dave, so good to see you starting this week's party!
> There's nothing for sale that would persuade me to be out in the madness that's Black Friday. Too many people are crazy....one woman sprayed people with pepper spray. Another one starting shooting.
> Sounds like a weekend of teenage boys would be as exciting as flying half-way round the world to party! But not take as long to recover!
> JuneK


I went 8 years ago to a Black Friday sale at Walmart. Swore I would never do that again. My daughter pregnant wanted to go to see if she could get Psp's for my 2 grandsons. I was not comfortable with her going but said she had never gone before and wanted to go for the sales. So I decided to go with her to protect her and my unborn grandson. It was so brutal. Barbie dolls for $5 went fast....2 swipted out of my hands. Humm I am sorry those are mine. Swiper.... there are no more nad I need these for my little girl....Me....Sorry but not tonight......!!!!!! I hung on to those babys the whole time. It was crazy. People were swipeing things out of peoples carts if there were no more. Then people tossing movies or games across to other people across the isle from them others getting hit in the line of fire. Yep you guesses it I was one of them!!!!!! Caught 1 in midair and snuck it under my coat in the cart and got the hell out of that area. Put it down in the toothpaste area. LOL!!!!!! My daughter asked me what I was doing and what was wrong with me. I said if they are going to tos thee things around and I get hit they take the risk of loseing it. The to get to the back of the store I told my daughter we were gettiing no where. So I directed the cart to the food area. They were putting up a yellow cut off ribbon so people were not allowed to go to through there. I told the guy he was not cutting me off I just wanted to go to electronics and he was not reallly thinking of cutting me off and he said yes he was because there were Wii's down there for the next big sale that are being protected and no one is soppose to take them until it was announced they were available. I told him didn't want a Wii and he said okay you can go and told the guys that were protecting the Wii's to watch me as I went by. I am getting to old for those sales. People are so rude. It just isen't worth it to me to get hurt or get injured for something on sale.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh my, Sam07671, What an experience! I've never done the Black Friday thing, and this year decided that I should at least see what it was all about. Fortunately, common sense stepped in and now I'm SO GLAD I DIDN'T!!! Everyone gets the gimmees at this time of year, when the meaning behind the holiday is of love and sharing and goodwill.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the turkey recipes, Dave. With a fridge full of left overs, they are most welcome. Went to my local JoAnn's (craft store here in the US) to use some of their great Black Friday coupons. Luckily, they are in a small strip mall so shopping wasn't too bad.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I also received a scam email purpporting to be from KP. I don't understand why putting it in a junk or spam folder should be a punishable offense.


I don't think it's a "punishment" - - just a strange KP set up that is programmed to no longer recognize an email where a previous message has been deleted....it's akin to unsubscribing from KP and it takes awhile for the system to be reset. ( I just realized that this had already been answered --- thanks, Dave. I missed an entire page of the the tea party--had to back and re-read.) The recipes look great - I'm set for a good long time now on what to cook.

Maybe a note to Admin. from us requesting that feature be altered will help get the set up changed.


----------



## GrandmaMoses (Sep 1, 2011)

They really got into fist fights? I haven't looked at the news for a couple of days and now I am afraid to. I stayed home on Black Friday and cleaned and knitted and ate the last of the leftover apple pie. Today I am going to a craft fair, I don't anticipate any brawls there, and I am back on a DIET.


----------



## GrandmaMoses (Sep 1, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Oh my, Sam07671, What an experience! I've never done the Black Friday thing, and this year decided that I should at least see what it was all about. Fortunately, common sense stepped in and now I'm SO GLAD I DIDN'T!!! Everyone gets the gimmees at this time of year, when the meaning behind the holiday is of love and sharing and goodwill.


I am with you-I think we snap and all of a sudden there is not enough, no matter how much you buy it is not enough. It has taken me years to relax and even though I want to give every one I know a present I know it is not necessary. I still get anxious but I try to remind myself of what you said, the holiday is about love, sharing and goodwill. Thanks for the reminder as I head off to a craft fair!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, here in Fenelon Falls, Ontario, Canada, I am getting ready to march in the Santa Claus Parade this evening. I am in the Royal Canadian Legion Colour Party, so we will be at the start of the parade. The parade is held at night and all the floats are illuminated with lights. It is a spectacular sight! Your celebrations sound beautiful too. The weather is unseasonably mild, so it won't be a cold walk for once. The route through town is about 3k and the last bit is all uphill. . Thanks for the recipes! Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Looking forward to trying the Cheese and Tomato Sandwich Pudding. Sounds yummy!
Had a relatively stress-free day at my son's house on Thursday. First time in YEARS that I haven't hosted Thanksgiving at my home. A lot to be thankful for.
Spent Black Friday at home all day doing whatever I wanted. Knitting, reading KP, being lazy. Of course, watched LSU slam Arkansas.
Tomorrow after church and lunch, will meet a friend and go to a Christmas Home Tour. Always gets me in the spirit so I can go home and decorate too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good morning to everyone from the Southwest USA. I'm back to work today, but I do anticipate a slow day for us--no one wants to do homework over Tgiving weekend! I had a lovely couple of days off, though I wish I'd gotten more done. This morning I've finished up the hat that matches the scarf and now need to block both and figure out what's next to start on...I still have a few people to make something for, and I've already told them not to expect a lot, as the budget is really tight; I'll do for the grandson and the kids, but everyone else gets handmade and small. With all the news of the craziness at shopping places, I really feel more and more that people just don't have their priorities straight--I'd give up any gift just to have all my kids and parents together for Christmas. In fact, I don't even want to shop for anything until about Jan. 5! Of course, I can't avoid grocery shopping, but we have a pretty good handle on the days/times that things aren't quite so hectic at the local market...plus, DD who lives with me has conveniently sent me links to the things she would like--and she doesn't ask for much. 

He's off today and of course, there will be football later! I'll have to go back through all the recipes and see what to do with more of the leftovers--we've pretty well wiped out the additional veggies but have a good bit of turkey left. I like casseroles and stews, especially on cold days (throw it all in one pot and let it cook!). We did get some rain yesterday as well, though the sky looks clear and blue today--rather deceptive, actually, as it appears warmer than it is, but I wasn't planning on going out, so that doesn't really matter.

Here's to a great day for all!


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, so good to see you starting this week's party!
> ...


It's embarrasing that we Americans can act like we do over material things. I hate that it hits the world news. I did go out yesterday to a few stores that I knew would not be crowded. I realized our family has grown and I had to put another leaf in our Dining table and I did not have a long enough table cloth. Please forgive the actions of some of our rude Americans. We are not all like that. Be glad you don't have Black Friday.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonidale said:


> Well, here in Fenelon Falls, Ontario, Canada, I am getting ready to march in the Santa Claus Parade this evening. I am in the Royal Canadian Legion Colour Party, so we will be at the start of the parade. The parade is held at night and all the floats are illuminated with lights. It is a spectacular sight! Your celebrations sound beautiful too. The weather is unseasonably mild, so it won't be a cold walk for once. The route through town is about 3k and the last bit is all uphill. . Thanks for the recipes! Have a good weekend everyone!


That sounds like a wonderful time - enjoy and I hope it's not too cold there!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi to everyone no matter what time of the day this finds you. Dave those receipes sound wonderful. I like the Quesidillas idea. I am real partial to Mexican food, because I like the spicy foods. Thanks Dave for having us to tea. I have had some problems with computer this week, but think I have finally got them straight. I was ready to kick this thing to the curb, and if not for KP, I would have. But, alas, I am addicted. Hi to all the lovely ladies and fine gentlemen that attend the teas.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm late this week. Had a quiet Thanksgiving and did not go near a store on Black Friday. I am going to observe Small Business Saturday by getting out to all the local businesses in my town. 
Turkey bean pie sounds yummy. will get to the rest of the posts later it's a beautiful day here like Spring! Gotta get out and finish last minute outside work, who knows tomorrow we could have a snow storm and stay under snow cover for a month!!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Good morning! Thanksgiving Day was spent at my older daughter's house. She got the turkeys ready and DH went and picked one up to roast in our oven. She lives less than a half-mile from us. I made the dressing and 2 pies. When we went over, 8 of the 9 grandkids, my younger daughter, 2 SIL's, and half a dozen friends were there. (That's why we cook 2 25lb. turkeys!) I sat on the couch with my 10 year old granddaughter and a 17year old friend and the 3 of us knit until dinner was ready! I am teaching the 10 year old and she is doing wonderfully. The 17 yr old is a fabulous knitter - she does beautiful work. She said she had never done cables, so next time I see her, I will teach her how to do them. She is so good I will only have to show her once. Paula


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

My 19 yr old son went to Walmart for the first time for Black Friday. He was shocked by the crowds and craziness. His response on his facebook page was "The Madness". I had to laugh. I generally stay home. It's just not worth it for me.


----------



## Chana (Nov 11, 2011)

I have really enjoyed the tea party visit and all the posts. I too can not stand crowds and I do not like to shop, and avoid Black Friday and the insanity, so after cooking all week and enjoying the family Thanksgiving, I sat here in my studio, in my recliner and knitted and rested. Everyone have a safe and blessed weekend.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


I think everbody knows it's mostly the fault of the big multiples whipping people up into a frenzy, also the pester-power parents get subjected to; but shooting the competition does seem a little excessive, the defending barrister is going to be somewhat exercised arguing mitigating circumstances!

We used to see some entertaining sprints to the designer dress with 90% off in the January sales after people had camped out on the pavement all night in the queue. However, after a couple of people had accidents falling on escalators, they go out into the queues and let people book specific items to avoid such things happening again.

There have also been restrictions placed on the times toys can be advertised on tv, that's calmed things down a bit too. Its not about being anti-commerce, but some companies do need to be 'persuaded' to act responsibly, they seldom seem too keen on doing it of their own volition, sadly.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonidale said:


> Well, here in Fenelon Falls, Ontario, Canada, I am getting ready to march in the Santa Claus Parade this evening. I am in the Royal Canadian Legion Colour Party, so we will be at the start of the parade. The parade is held at night and all the floats are illuminated with lights. It is a spectacular sight! Your celebrations sound beautiful too. The weather is unseasonably mild, so it won't be a cold walk for once. The route through town is about 3k and the last bit is all uphill. . Thanks for the recipes! Have a good weekend everyone!


Have fun! I hope the weather is kind to you tonight.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Looking forward to trying the Cheese and Tomato Sandwich Pudding. Sounds yummy!
> Had a relatively stress-free day at my son's house on Thursday. First time in YEARS that I haven't hosted Thanksgiving at my home. A lot to be thankful for.
> Spent Black Friday at home all day doing whatever I wanted. Knitting, reading KP, being lazy. Of course, watched LSU slam Arkansas.
> Tomorrow after church and lunch, will meet a friend and go to a Christmas Home Tour. Always gets me in the spirit so I can go home and decorate too.


I hope you enjoy it, you can add snipped chives or some roasted peppers if you like them, anything that doesn't need lots of cooking.

Dave


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


Oh , I forgot, I did do my small business shoping on Black Friday too. I went to my local sewing machine shop and purchased an "Anita Goodesign" Embroidery Christmas Stockings. They said business had been slow which is a sign of the times. Remember to shop your small business, this season.


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Dave........No,No, No oven ready bits of turkey in my kitchen......the real McCoy I have picked out at the farm,still alive an gobbling a few weeks before Xmas Eve. If I sound grouchy,blame it on 6 hours or so trailing around Bluewater with my younger daughter Xmas shopping,did we get it all? did we heck! Lakeside beckons next weekend!! have a good weekend. :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

anneevamod - keeping you and your mother close in thought - sending both of you lots of hugs and positive energy.

sam



anneevamod said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!! Thank you for the recipes Dave. Your town sounds so quaint. I DO NOT go to Malls and would never engage in a Black Friday. Like most of you here...I don't get it. Spent TDay with my daughter in Northern Virginia. DH and I return home on Sunday. It has been wonderful and I have been spoiling my Grandson as much as possible. I am a bit sad though. My mother hasn't been feeling well and I think there is something very very wrong. I have always seen her as the strongest person I know..never imagined she would not be with us. My heart is heavy. I just pray I'm wrong.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - how do you make toasted stuffed pineapple rings ?

sam


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you, Dave, for hosting the Tea Party during such a busy time. We had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Only two of our three daughters and their families were able to come. My son was also not able to come. Still those who were able to gather ate too much and shared tons of laughter. 
I had to go out on Friday and get a few items needed for our trip to Atlanta (the shoe box ministry). I get so nervous in crowds now, especially with my bad foot. God what I needed asap everywhere I went and headed home. Called DH and asked if there was anything he wanted me to pick up before coming home....He said yeah, pick up some burgers and fries for our dinner. Believe it or not, it was absolutely delicious. We were tired of Thanksgiving meal. Will freeze what I can. Daughter will clear out the rest of the fridge after we go.
Southern Gal, your banana pudding is similar to mine

Banana Pudding:
1 large box of instant vanilla pudding (Mix as directed on box)
1 large container cool whip
2 cans sweetened condensed milk
1 & 1/2 boxes vanilla wafers
6-7 bananas
Mix vanilla pudding. Mix in condensed milk. Mix in Large Carton Cool Whip.
I large (9x13x2") dish, place vanilla wafers all along bottom of dish. Top with sliced bananas. Top with pudding mixture. Repeat layer. Line cookies all around outer edge of dish
Note: Some recipes I have seen add 8 oz. of softened cream cheese to the pudding mixture.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Congealed Cherry Salad
In saucepan add:
1 large box cherry jello
1 & 1/4 Cups water
1 (8 oz) package softened cream cheese
32 large marshmallows
Set temperature to melt or low setting and stir 
occasionally

In large mixing bowl add:
2 cans drained fruit cocktail
1 large can drained crushed pineapple
1 cup evaporated milk (Pet)
1 cup mayonnaise
1 & 1/2 cups diced pecans
When the mixture on the stove has completely melted to liquid consistency, pour into bowl and mix the two together.
Pour into 9x13x2" dish and chill until time to serve.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I just looked this up it is my stepdads favorite pie. His bday was Thanksgiving this year. I will make this for him this week. He is coming to cut down some trees for me that are leaning terribly. 
HOMEMADE BANANA PUDDING 
1 c. sugar
2 tbsp. flour
3 eggs
1 sm. can evaporated milk
1 c. water
1 tsp. vanilla
Pinch of salt
1/2 c. butter
1 box vanilla wafers
3 med. bananas
Mix sugar, flour, eggs, milk, water, vanilla, butter and salt. In a double boiler, cook over medium heat. Bring to a boil, stirring often. Continue cooking until thickens (like pudding). Lay wafers in bottom of casserole dish, crumble 2 or 3 handfuls of wafers and add to pudding mixture after removing from heat. Slice bananas and arrange them on top. Pour pudding on top of wafers and bananas. Chill or eat warm. This pudding can be used as the base for any of these pies. Add coconut, cocoa, pumpkin.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bulldog that sounds like a dish we had as kids. We would put mandarin oranges in it as well.The grandkids also like this.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

My mother makes a super simple banana pudding that we all love--it's just vanilla wafers to line the pan, then layers of banana slices and vanilla pudding with cool whip or meringue on top. Yum! Now I think I'll have to make some!


----------



## CeceTX (Sep 22, 2011)

Here's a recipe I found on www.foodnetwork.com last year to help use up leftover carrots and cranberry relish. If you didn't make carrots you can used canned carrots or 3rd level baby food carrots. Also I'm posting my own Cranberry Orange relish recipe.

*Cranberry Carrot Muffins*
Ingredients
2 cups all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
1/2 cup (1 stick) unsalted butter, at room temperature
3/4 cup sugar
2 large eggs, at room temperature
1 cup pureed cooked carrots
Zest of 1 orange
1/2 cup leftover cranberry relish
2 tablespoons Demererra or granulated sugar, for sprinkling (I did not use this)

Directions
Preheat the oven to 375degrees F. Line a 12-portion 1/2-cup muffin tin with paper liners.

In a large bowl, sift the flour, baking powder, salt, cinnamon, nutmeg and ginger together.

In a standing mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, or with a hand-held electric mixer in a large bowl, cream the butter on medium speed until lightened. With the speed on low, slowly add the sugar. Increase speed to medium high and beat until light and fluffy, about 4 minutes. Add the eggs, one at a time, beating between each addition and scraping down the bowl as necessary with a rubber spatula. Add the carrot puree and orange zest and beat until well combined. With the mixer set on low, slowly add the dry ingredients and mix until just combined; do not overbeat. Remove the bowl from the mixer and with a rubber spatula, gently fold the cranberry relish into the batter until evenly distributed.

Evenly divide the batter among the lined muffin cups and sprinkle a little sugar over the top of each. Bake in the center of the oven until light golden brown and a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean, 25-30 minutes.

Cool in the pan on a rack for 10 minutes. Remove muffins form the pan and transfer to a rack to cool completely. Serve warm or at room temperature.

*Cranberry Orange Relish*
1 can jellied cranberry sauce
1 can whole berry cranberry sauce
1 large jar orange marmalade

Place these three ingredients in a saucepan and heat on medium-low heat until most is liquified. If desired, add 1 cup chopped nuts (I live in Texas, USA so I use pecans but walnuts would work just as well). Taste and add sugar to desired sweetness. When sugar is dissolved and combined with other ingredients, pour into a bowl and place plastic wrap over. Just before serving transfer the relish to a decorative bowl. Enjoy


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My mother makes a super simple banana pudding that we all love--it's just vanilla wafers to line the pan, then layers of banana slices and vanilla pudding with cool whip or meringue on top. Yum! Now I think I'll have to make some!


That sounds so yummy, I have to make this, the kids will love it


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

I have been reading others' postings and have to mention that I had similar feelings regarding the rush and conflict over sales issues. On the news, people camped out were buying 3 tvs and whatever amount of whatever else. I doubt they were gifts for family or whoever they were close to, more likely for personal use or reselling. It seems we've forgotten, in the buying frenzy, what and why we are buying. I've heard from friends and read here about people feeling badly and apologizing for not being able to do much. Why does one need to apologize for giving a gift, no matter what the cost of that gift? It seems we have gotten away from the reason for giving, don't you think? One of the things I love about this site is how generous people are with others needing knitting help/ideas and supporting friends in need in any way over cyberspace. Just my little soapbox while I knit away at a Santa hat!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Well, said, I, too, am embarrassed about the greed and crude behavior that has taken over some in our country, and the feelings of inadequacy and completive trends of gift giving. 
It takes so much from the meaning of each holiday. I hope that is not by design, and I hope the trend reverses soon.



Jilze said:


> I have been reading others' postings and have to mention that I had similar feelings regarding the rush and conflict over sales issues. On the news, people camped out were buying 3 tvs and whatever amount of whatever else. I doubt they were gifts for family or whoever they were close to, more likely for personal use or reselling. It seems we've forgotten, in the buying frenzy, what and why we are buying. I've heard from friends and read here about people feeling badly and apologizing for not being able to do much. Why does one need to apologize for giving a gift, no matter what the cost of that gift? It seems we have gotten away from the reason for giving, don't you think? One of the things I love about this site is how generous people are with others needing knitting help/ideas and supporting friends in need in any way over cyberspace. Just my little soapbox while I knit away at a Santa hat!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks everybody for the additional recipes. I've been busy reading, drooling and copying!

Thanks, mjs for the following thought: 
The problem with not taking pay for knitting something for someone to give as a gift is that then you are the one giving the gift, not she. 
I will "chew on that for awhile" 

anneevamod
Prayers for your mothers health are joining Sam's - you know what they say about the prayers of two or more people! 

It's time for a break now. I couldn't even tear myself away for that second cup of coffee. 
P.S. I just heard an info-mercial about a machine that makes a frozen desert of frozen bananas. It's called Yo-Nannas. It will whip up a sherbert of lots of different frozen fruits. 
I'm such a sucker for gadgets in these info-mercials 
There is even one for an egg peeler, but I think that would be the height of laziness 
Happy Saturday, All


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, sorry it has been a while but I have had some family issues to deal with as of late. Now, as for the email problem Dave is right. I had accidently reported kp as spam and it too nearly two months to get it back. If this happened to you just send them a letter and let them know what happened. They sent me a link so I could still get to the forums. I saved this everyday so I could try to get on the fourms as much as I could. Yes you feel punished but you just have to wait it out and you ask them for a date they can start sending you the newsletters and just send a reminder when the time comes and the next day you are getting your newsletters. Glad I am getting mine again. I posted my first project under (my first knooked scarf project) in pictures. It is a beige scarf with a wolf blanket as a back ground. Hope you like it. My next project is that cable shawl I want to do for my mom.

quote=FireballDave]


xomix said:


> OK - I went back and read the rules again. I see nothing that states how we must treat our emails from KP. Could you folks that have been "punished" please let the rest of us know what the actual infraction was? If I "trash" my old emails, am I breaking some KP code? This is bizarre!!!
> 
> Thanks for the recipes, you all. Turkey chili pie is on my list for tomorrow.


The problem doesn't occur if you delete a PM, only if you identify a message notification email message from KP itself as 'Spam' to your email service provider. What happens then, is that your email service will send an automated message back to KP telling its automated system further emails will be disregarded as 'spam', so KP's system stops sending you emails; because the whole exchange is run by the machines on a kind of 'auto-pilot' it takes a while for it all to reset.

Dave[/quote]


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Thanks everybody for the additional recipes. I've been busy reading, drooling and copying!
> 
> Thanks, mjs for the following thought:
> The problem with not taking pay for knitting something for someone to give as a gift is that then you are the one giving the gift, not she.
> ...


Just occurs to me that you could take pay but give it to a good cause or buy yarn to knit something for the person who paid you.


----------



## bettyboop (Feb 10, 2011)

Does anyone know how I can print just 1 page? Don't want to print all of KP's pages, just some of them.
Thanks to ever can tell me how to do this.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

That's a wonderful thought. You are so very thoughtful.
Thank you. 
As you see I still haven't made it far away from here. 
I'm really leaving now 



mjs said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everybody for the additional recipes. I've been busy reading, drooling and copying!
> ...


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Yum, turkey and sweetcorn quesidillas sound fab, and thanks for the hint to look out for cheap diced turkey in the shops. I often wondered with all the bits they cut off when people just wanted turkey crowns and so on. 
I have had a lovely girly shopping day today in Tunbridge Wells, Kent (beautiful old part of town, The Pantiles) leaving my 'boys' (husband and teenage son) doing boys stuff, including roping in FIL to do some decorating. Husband rang to ask when I was due home and I was delighted to tell him, 'not for a while as I was ''whacking the plastic''!'. I wasn't overbuying at all - I just wanted to give him a scare! 
It's been an odd week, starting my notice period at work (hurrah! I resigned last week. Thank you everyone for your support on KP. It was nice to hear I wasn't alone.) I can now look forward. I can't remember who asked if the 2nd job was available or not (so sorry, forgive me?) but to say it is 'kind of' which means a few hours are available, and that suits me fine - hopefully I will get more time to finish WIPs!!! Enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone. Regards, TinaOR


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Everybody probably knows how to make Turkey Bone Soup, but, just in case, here's an almost 50-year-old recipe.

Chicken or Turkey Bone Soup

Bones from 1 turkey or chicken
8 cups cold water
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup chopped celery
1 teaspoon chopped parsley
Salt and pepper to season

Place all ingredients in large kettle. Cover and simmer gently 2 or 3 hours. Strain. Serve clear as bouillon or add rice, barley or noodles and continue cooking until whatever you add is tender. If there are any remnants of turkey meat, add them to the strained soup.

I usually strain the soup and let the broth sit in the fridge overnight. Next day, remove all the fat that has risen to the top and solidified. Then reheat and add the rice or noodles.

I sometimes add a chopped carrot to the soup with the onion and celery.

While DH was stripping the carcass for me, I prepared the following recipe for tonight's dinner as a change from turkey. (See Curried Beef.)

Serves 6.


----------



## judord (Nov 11, 2011)

I was lucky enough to spend the day with my dear neighbor across the street. I had surgery a month ago and am slow at healing, but doing well, so I got to sit and watch for a change. I have NEVER done black friday and hope to never have to. It is a zoo and people lose their minds, so not for me. Hope everyone has a wonderful holiday!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

bettyboop said:


> Does anyone know how I can print just 1 page? Don't want to print all of KP's pages, just some of them.
> Thanks to ever can tell me how to do this.


Computers are so different from each other that I do not have much knowledge. However, if you can find a print preview, maybe under File, you can see which page it is that you want. Then when you press print you should be able to specify a page. At least that is my experience in Mozilla.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

mjs said:


> bettyboop said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know how I can print just 1 page? Don't want to print all of KP's pages, just some of them.
> ...


You can also highlight the section you want to print - for instance, just the items for a recipe, and then copy and paste to a Word or WordPerfect document and then print - or you can highlight and then select print - when the print box comes up, you'll have the option to print All, Selection, or pages....click on Selection and you'll get a printout of just what you had highlighted.


----------



## CeceTX (Sep 22, 2011)

When I choose print my printer command page pops up and there's a place on that screen to tell it which pages to print. I've had a couple of different printers and they all had this.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Curried Beef

2 pounds lean beef cut in 1-inch cubes
1 cup water
2 beef boullon cubes
1 6-oz. can tomato paste
1/2 tsp ginger
1 clove garlic, diced
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp black pepper
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1 1/2 to 2 tablespoons curry powder
1/2 cup grated coconut
1/4 cup seedless raisins
2 tart apples, peeled, cored, and cut in chunks
1 large onion, diced
1 tsp dried parsley
1/2 tsp coriander (optional)

Place all ingredients in large skillet or stew kettle. Cover. When mixture comes to steaming point, reduce heat to simmer. Stir occasionally. Cook for 2 hours. Should more liquid be needed, add either water or tomato juice. This mixture should end up more like a thick sauce than a thin mixture. Serve over hot rice. Top with chutney, ground peanuts, or coconut sprinkled over.

Serves 4-6.

The kitchen smells so good while this is cooking. There are lots of ingredients and a fair amount of chopping, but it's worth it.

Enjoy!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Everybody probably knows how to make Turkey Bone Soup, but, just in case, here's an almost 50-year-old recipe.
> 
> Chicken or Turkey Bone Soup
> 
> ...


I love using everything and making sure nothing goes to waste, people who buy the pre-boned joints miss out on so much.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, how did the fireworks go? No 18th Century buildings demolished? I hope you and the boys enjoy the races.

BTW, thanks everybody for sending hints as to how to follow the Tea Party conversations. I decided to just keep the Tea Party as a Watched Topic and can get here whenever I want. I'm considering becoming a new user using a different email address.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - how do you make toasted stuffed pineapple rings ?
> 
> sam


I posted the receipt back in September, but for anyone who missed this really easy dessert first time around:

*Toasted Pineapple Rings*
_Serves: 4

Ingredients:_
8 tinned pineapple rings
2 oz (55g) softened butter
2 oz (55g) soft brown sugar
2 oz (55g) mixed dried fruit

_Method:_
Drain the pineapple rings and pat them dry with kitchen paper, arrange on a lightly greased baking sheet.

Cream together the butter and sugar, then mix in the dried fruit. Spoon the mixture into the centre of each pineapple ring.

Either toast under a hot grill until golden, or bake in a hot oven at 425degF/215degC/Gas Regulo 7 for 8-10 minutes.

Serve hot with a generous blob of ice cream.

Very quick and easy when you're stuck for a dessert
Dave


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

thanks Dave for the recipes they sound good will keep them for after Christmas I am in the middle of making a double knitted no thumb mitten for Dh's bad hand ; had it nearly finished but did not like the way it fitted so I frogged it for about 5 inches this is the first Dk that I have done it sure is a lot harder to frog than plain knit frogging I am getting a lot of dk practise Jean


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Hi all, it is 7.30am in Queensland Sunday morning, I am wide awake while DH Zzzz. Had a good few week since he was on a well earned holiday break, we went to Melbourne for a week, lovely time for us all. I didn't take my knitting this time I knew I would be too busy going out and having a good time. Lots to see and do there. Glad to be home now. DH and I decided to just get a small Christmas gift for the family this year and to make a donation to a charity for each member of the family instead. So no big sales I am interested in here. Took DM optometrist new glasses soon, she lost hers in nursing home, she has picked up 3 more pairs from other residents rooms (confused)so I will put her new ones on the strongest glasses chain I can find with her name on them.Some other dear resident must be wearing hers. But we are thankful these are all things can be fixed.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

What I do is highlight what I want, right-click on copy, open a new word document and right-click on paste, then save to desktop.
Carol (IL)



mjs said:


> bettyboop said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know how I can print just 1 page? Don't want to print all of KP's pages, just some of them.
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Doris T....this is pretty much how I make my turkey soup. I like lots of leftover turkey meat and we always use Alphabet pasta. Orzo would be good, too.

Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PS re turkey soup....after straining, I add more veggies (carrots, onions, & celery) along with the pasta & meat. I'm just thinking, potatoes might be a nice alternative, too.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have a turkey stew going in the crock for today--leftover turkey, chopped potatoes, carrots, green beans and peas, with Italian seasoning, black pepper, and garlic (I make the same stew with chicken pretty often in winter). DD was just asking if it's done yet, as we can smell it and our tummies are grumbling! Work was a bit busier than I'd thought it would be, but now it's knitting time. Yay! I've also just realized I don't have any WIPs at the moment...so I'm off to start something new, toying with the idea of a fish hat for my sister-in-law--I want to put some whiskers on it so it's like a catfish.  We shall see!


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Monday here in the states is now designated as "Cyber Monday". That's when the on-line merchants put out their best offers. In theory. I do most of my shopping on-line anyway, so one day is the same as another. I have a neighbor who is agoraphobic (sp?). He seldom leaves his house for anything. Everything is delivered to him, even his groceries.


I also suffer from agoraphobia. It makes it hardy shop. I order a lot on line but don't have anyone who will deliver groceries. My Sister takes me sometimes. With everyone so busy, I was having trouble going this past week. Called the young man who mows my yard and he took me. Am training my dog to be a service dog so that she can go to stores with me. Hope that will let me take myself.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I had to laugh at the last two pages! It gave me the memory of being on a "Party-Line". When I was a kid, visiting my Grandmother in Ky. Her phone would ring a certain number of times and she would know which neighbor would be getting a call. 
I imagined her talking to her neighbors on the party-line about how to serve the left-overs the next day, just the way Doris, Sorlena and Carol were discussing turkey soup. 

Then others talking about their experiences in on-line printing brought me back to today. 

And AT& T thinks they came up with the conference call --!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

ooo! Sounds seriously good!


Bulldog said:


> Thank you, Dave, for hosting the Tea Party during such a busy time. We had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Only two of our three daughters and their families were able to come. My son was also not able to come. Still those who were able to gather ate too much and shared tons of laughter.
> I had to go out on Friday and get a few items needed for our trip to Atlanta (the shoe box ministry). I get so nervous in crowds now, especially with my bad foot. God what I needed asap everywhere I went and headed home. Called DH and asked if there was anything he wanted me to pick up before coming home....He said yeah, pick up some burgers and fries for our dinner. Believe it or not, it was absolutely delicious. We were tired of Thanksgiving meal. Will freeze what I can. Daughter will clear out the rest of the fridge after we go.
> Southern Gal, your banana pudding is similar to mine
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, dandylion--that made me chuckle. When I was a kid, we had a party line, and any time we wanted to make a phone call, we'd almost always interrupt the neighbor...have to ask her to please call her friend back later, as we needed the line...I think that woman was always on the phone!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I'll bet she was listening in when she wasn't on the phone, too 



Sorlenna said:


> Oh, dandylion--that made me chuckle. When I was a kid, we had a party line, and any time we wanted to make a phone call, we'd almost always interrupt the neighbor...have to ask her to please call her friend back later, as we needed the line...I think that woman was always on the phone!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> I'll bet she was listening in when she wasn't on the phone, too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm sure she was!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Love the lazy afternoons! I made good progress on my knitting; it just might get done by Christmas after all! Since I missed the October b'day, my DIL is looking forward to Christmas with hopes for a new lap blanket. It's a rainy day in Chicago, turkey sandwiches were yummy for lunch, lots of foorball - although, I seemed to be rooting for all the wrong teams! pfui! There is still tonight's Stanford-Notre Dame game....I'm rooting for Stanford. Maybe I can pull at least one win out of the hat.

I think we'll use a groupon for carryout tonight and it's dim sum for lunch tomorrow. My brother, visiting from Pittsburgh, must have his dim sum before he leaves. Three Happiness serves a fairly authentic version...carts circling the customers, many Chinese customers eat there, and it's just plain yummy.

Continue to enjoy the weekend....I am!
Carol (IL)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, how did the fireworks go? No 18th Century buildings demolished? I hope you and the boys enjoy the races.
> 
> BTW, thanks everybody for sending hints as to how to follow the Tea Party conversations. I decided to just keep the Tea Party as a Watched Topic and can get here whenever I want. I'm considering becoming a new user using a different email address.


None of them were even singed a bit, you'll be pleased to know. It all looked very good with the fireworks rising above the town.

Qualifying for tomorow's race was good, they're all watching a horror movie by the sound of things, screams from the tv and raucous laughter from the boys. I've left them to it!

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

With all of the wonderful-sounding banana pudding receipts, I may have to go get some pudding, 'Nilla Wafers and bananas! I've neve made the pudding, but it sounds easy enough. Wonder how it would be with some crushed pineapple added in?


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Mmm!! This sounds yummy!! Definitely something different


FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dave - how do you make toasted stuffed pineapple rings ?
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Nannajay said:


> Hi Dave........No,No, No oven ready bits of turkey in my kitchen......the real McCoy I have picked out at the farm,still alive an gobbling a few weeks before Xmas Eve. If I sound grouchy,blame it on 6 hours or so trailing around Bluewater with my younger daughter Xmas shopping,did we get it all? did we heck! Lakeside beckons next weekend!! have a good weekend. :roll:


Glad to hear it!

I avoid both Bluewater and Lakeside, they always seem slightly 'alien' to me, I much prefer a proper High Street with little shops, although I'll probably end up in Oxford Street at some time!

Dave


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I can relate to the partyline story dandylion, when I was in school (dark ages of course) one girl came in telling that their phone had rung at night and a neighbor asked her husband if she should get up to listen. She decided not, that she would ask what it was about the next day at church; which she did.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

brenda m said:


> I can relate to the partyline story dandylion, when I was in school (dark ages of course) one girl came in telling that their phone had rung at night and a neighbor asked her husband if she should get up to listen. She decided not, that she would ask what it was about the next day at church; which she did.


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL, still laughing at that one!!


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Didn't go anywhere this Thanksgiving, we'll have ours tomorrow with kids; but had turkey lasgana and sweet potato fries. As for Black Friday, this is the first time in years that I haven't had to work; I worked in the office at the local WalMart and was glad there was a lock on the door. But Christmas Eve and the day after Christmas was just as bad. This year I get to stay home and knit.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Monday here in the states is now designated as "Cyber Monday". That's when the on-line merchants put out their best offers. In theory. I do most of my shopping on-line anyway, so one day is the same as another. I have a neighbor who is agoraphobic (sp?). He seldom leaves his house for anything. Everything is delivered to him, even his groceries.
> ...


I hope the training goes well, it must be very frustrating to be stuck indoors. I'm not overkeen on crowds, particularly on the underground system, I find it very unnerving so I schedule my journeys for when there isn't such a crush.

Dave


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

bettyboop said:


> Does anyone know how I can print just 1 page? Don't want to print all of KP's pages, just some of them.
> Thanks to ever can tell me how to do this.


copy and paste into a word type document. I don't have any word type programs on this computer, so I paste into an e-mail to myself and then print.


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

i make what we call a trifle cut one loaf shaped chocolate cake in to slices and put in a glass dish add one can of drained manderin oranges squash down with a fork add a small amount of juice top with either chocolate or butterscotch instant whip top with double cream which has been beaten to the soft stage i like the c cake with pieces of choc in it


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

bettyboop said:


> Does anyone know how I can print just 1 page? Don't want to print all of KP's pages, just some of them.
> Thanks to ever can tell me how to do this.


I just cut and paste what I want into WORD, or where ever you want to put it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

phylled1 said:


> i make what we call a trifle cut one loaf shaped chocolate cake in to slices and put in a glass dish add one can of drained manderin oranges squash down with a fork add a small amount of juice top with either chocolate or butterscotch instant whip top with double cream which has been beaten to the soft stage i like the c cake with pieces of choc in it


This sounds delicious , I'll have to give it a try.
:thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I just finished reading all the posts; loved ALL the recipes and can't wait to try some of them. Spent the morning at the Farmers market but it was beyond slow; only 4 of us vendors showed up; next Sat. will be much better as there is a Christmas parade in the small town. 

I start teaining for a part-time position in an in-bound calling center on Monday. Still trying to find some full time position. Plase keep my dh in your thoughts and prayers that he find work soon. If he doesn't we will loose our home in mid-Jan. I keep telling myself that it is just a place and that being together make the home. Still stressful; dh's great grandfather built the house so there is a lot of emotion involved. Oh well, God won't put more on us than we can bear; just sometimes think he has me mixed up with someone else LOL.

Had a great thanksgiving day and then stayed away from the stores on black Friday. Knit like crazy. Almost finished with another dog sweater that was ordered and next will begin work on a scarf ordered. 

Good thoughts and prayers to all in need and come to think of it all of us are in need some way or another. Love and good spirits to all KPers.


----------



## carolagregg (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes. I have already passed them on to my friends. They all sound delicious.

Just came home from a shopping trip with a stash of yarn. Now the pressure is on to get things done before Christmas. This will mean a lot less computer time. I will report as things get finished.

Carol Ann


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bettyboop - just cut and paste - start at the beginning where you want to copy - hold down the left clicker and go over all that you want to copy - the hit cmt C - decide where you want to copy it - maybe to a window document - put your cursor at the top - hit control V and there you have it.

sam



bettyboop said:


> Does anyone know how I can print just 1 page? Don't want to print all of KP's pages, just some of them.
> Thanks to ever can tell me how to do this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks dave - appreciate you putting the pineapple receipt in again. i have it downloaded and saved in a word document ready to print.

sam


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

Settleg-what an amazingly positive view! Thoughts and prayers for you!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

"Plase keep my dh in your thoughts and prayers that he find work soon. If he doesn't we will loose our home in mid-Jan. I keep telling myself that it is just a place and that being together make the home. Still stressful; dh's great grandfather built the house so there is a lot of emotion involved."

This is terrible, that you should lose an old family home. Have you tried absolutely everything? Keep us posted about your situation.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Thank you, Dave, for hosting the Tea Party during such a busy time. We had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Only two of our three daughters and their families were able to come. My son was also not able to come. Still those who were able to gather ate too much and shared tons of laughter.
> I had to go out on Friday and get a few items needed for our trip to Atlanta (the shoe box ministry). I get so nervous in crowds now, especially with my bad foot. God what I needed asap everywhere I went and headed home. Called DH and asked if there was anything he wanted me to pick up before coming home....He said yeah, pick up some burgers and fries for our dinner. Believe it or not, it was absolutely delicious. We were tired of Thanksgiving meal. Will freeze what I can. Daughter will clear out the rest of the fridge after we go.
> Southern Gal, your banana pudding is similar to mine
> 
> ...


 :wink: that is the exact recipe i used to use, but my cousin fixed some and i loved it, and figured it was with the eagle brand milk also. she said nope, just pudding, and cool whip folded in and start layering, couldn't tell any diff. faster too.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

CeceTX said:


> Here's a recipe I found on www.foodnetwork.com last year to help use up leftover carrots and cranberry relish. If you didn't make carrots you can used canned carrots or 3rd level baby food carrots. Also I'm posting my own Cranberry Orange relish recipe.
> 
> *Cranberry Carrot Muffins*
> Ingredients
> ...


  every yr. i make my grans cranberry relish, we like the jelled in the can, but this you can't beat. 
i use a food processor to chop everything up in,

1 bag fresh cranberrys, wash and look
1 navel orange, quarter, peel and all, (i do cut both ends off)
sugar to taste, i use 1/2 C.

i usually chop my orange up first, don't want any big pieces of peal , then i add the cranberries, i chop everything pretty small. then i dump in a bowl and add sugar, this will last for a wk in frig. and actually tastes better the longer it sits.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

settleg said:


> Well I just finished reading all the posts; loved ALL the recipes and can't wait to try some of them. Spent the morning at the Farmers market but it was beyond slow; only 4 of us vendors showed up; next Sat. will be much better as there is a Christmas parade in the small town.
> 
> I start teaining for a part-time position in an in-bound calling center on Monday. Still trying to find some full time position. Plase keep my dh in your thoughts and prayers that he find work soon. If he doesn't we will loose our home in mid-Jan. I keep telling myself that it is just a place and that being together make the home. Still stressful; dh's great grandfather built the house so there is a lot of emotion involved. Oh well, God won't put more on us than we can bear; just sometimes think he has me mixed up with someone else LOL.
> 
> ...


My thoughts will be with you often for a positive and happy future.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am currently trying to work with loss mitigation department with the bank; it is what it is. Whatever happens we will deal with and move forward. Your prayers and positive thoughts are appreciated.


wannabear said:


> "Plase keep my dh in your thoughts and prayers that he find work soon. If he doesn't we will loose our home in mid-Jan. I keep telling myself that it is just a place and that being together make the home. Still stressful; dh's great grandfather built the house so there is a lot of emotion involved."
> 
> This is terrible, that you should lose an old family home. Have you tried absolutely everything? Keep us posted about your situation.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Jilze. I figure that I can choose to be negative or positive. I've always been taught to pick myself up and move forward; nothing amazing just determined to deal with what it is. Believe me, I have my down moments but then remember that I still am more fortunate than many others.


Jilze said:


> Settleg-what an amazingly positive view! Thoughts and prayers for you!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Do hope your DH finds a job soon, and you are able to keep your house. Will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Dave Thank you for the recipes. Reading the Quesadilla one made me hungry. I love jack cheese stuffed in a green chili pepper (cooked and pealed and not hot) inside a nice flour tortilla. Heat flat and flip one side over, like an omlette. Top with a little sour cream, avacado, and it is quite a meal. Could work with turkey inside. 
One family favorite for left over turkety is to make some flat egg noodles, put in a buttered casserole, add stuffing "balls" here and there, top with a nice layer of sliced turkey. Mix a gravy with a little sour cream, or use a cream soup, add a little water, pour over top. Sprinkle with parmesan or bread crumbs. Reheat at 325 for 35 or 40 minutes and serve with the leftover cranberry sauce. Stick-to-your-ribs good. 
Karen


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, dandylion--that made me chuckle. When I was a kid, we had a party line, and any time we wanted to make a phone call, we'd almost always interrupt the neighbor...have to ask her to please call her friend back later, as we needed the line...I think that woman was always on the phone!


We had a party line with a neighbour. One day she knocked the door and asked us to replace the handset. She could hear our clock ticking, so she knew the handset had accidently been left off.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I'm going to a little girl's 2nd birthday party today. Her name is Lara. I heard she'd got a trampeline and has been jumping all day, singing, "happy 2 Rara". We think she means "happy 2nd birthday Lara". I'm bringing sandwiches, my son's fiance is making cakes, Lara's gran is making lasagne and salads. My daughter, (Lara's soon to be, stepmum) is heavily pregnant so we're all helping out. I will let you know later how it went.


----------



## Jems (Sep 6, 2011)

Nannajay said:


> Hi Dave........No,No, No oven ready bits of turkey in my kitchen......the real McCoy I have picked out at the farm,still alive an gobbling a few weeks before Xmas Eve. If I sound grouchy,blame it on 6 hours or so trailing around Bluewater with my younger daughter Xmas shopping,did we get it all? did we heck! Lakeside beckons next weekend!! have a good weekend. :roll:


Bluewater and Lakeside are a nightmare in the run up to Christmas, aren't they! I'm lucky in that I can go during the week, on the other hand I have three daughters that want to go shopping with me (individually, of course!) and they're all now in their twenties!
There is still a part of me that enjoys the run up despite all the commercialism there is. I'll be thinking of you next weekend!


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Settlag...you are in my thoughts and I will pray your DH finds a job soon. I am so sorry to her you are goig through this. It makes me sad.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Settleg, I wish you the very best of luck in dealing with your situation! You will be in my thoughts and prayers. I read someplace "If He brings you to it, He will bring you through it". Keep your positive outlook.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

the Holidays are upon us! As a family we cut down on the amount of gifts we buy for each other--the kids usually get one major gift and then it's clothes they need (socks & stuff). For the first time ever they have asked for knit items! So, I'm making hats and fingerless gloves. The DH & I only buy what we've been wishing for the house (last year one thing was a slotted spoon!). We didn't have one, so, every time I needed one I said that's what I wanted for Christmas---so I got it!

I solved my need to give to everyone at work (my staff and co-workers) by baking cookies and candies and bringing in platters for our last staff meeting before Christmas/Hanukkah/Kwanza. My staff get a tin of their favorites. 

My prayers and thoughts go out to all who are having a tough time at this time of year. It's stressful enough without the added difficulties. I'm sending positive vibrations out to all!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

oh, forgot to thank all for the recipes--- I can't wait to try them!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

My thoughts are with you Settleg. I hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Settleg, I'll say a prayer for you and your family at Mass this morning that your husband will have luck finding a job.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your prayers, thoughts, and wishes are greatly appreciated. I truly believe as souixann said "If He brings you to it, He will bring you through it." I pray for all that are experiencing trying times to stay strong and know that we all will make it through this rough spot in time. It is like the saying that grief shared is diminished and joy shared is multiplied!. Let's lift up one another.


----------



## Chana (Nov 11, 2011)

settleg said:


> Your prayers, thoughts, and wishes are greatly appreciated. I truly believe as souixann said "If He brings you to it, He will bring you through it." I pray for all that are experiencing trying times to stay strong and know that we all will make it through this rough spot in time. It is like the saying that grief shared is diminished and joy shared is multiplied!. Let's lift up one another.


So well said, prayers for you and work for your husband.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

It was a wonderful couple of days here. Our youngest son got home from college on Tuesday night and he and I had plenty of time to "catch up" before anybody else arrived. The middle son and DH were bear hunting and got home on Wednesday afternoon. Our oldest son, his girlfriend and their puppy arrived in time for dinner on Wednesday. Their puppy is the black Lab mix and ours is the GSP.

A friend offered them a 'larger' kennel for their pup since the one they had was getting a little snug. They picked it up on their way to our house. It is large enough for both dogs and any one of our 3 sons to be in i at the same time! 

I spent most of Wednesday baking. While waiting for my mother's doctor appointment (for her broken ankle) I saw part of a t.v. show and they were making pecan rolls. I HAD to make them for Thanksgiving breakfast since I was only responsible for pies for the dinner at my MIL's house. The recipe is attached and everyone loved them.

Now all is quiet. Stella and her "parents" left Saturday afternoon and Gunner is trying to rest after all the energy the 2 of them used in the previous 3 days. The bear hunters are now in search of deer for the next 3 days. Youngest son left for college about noon today. Only 4 more weeks and we'll all be together again plus 1 more (middle son's girlfriend will also join us for Christmas). I can hardly wait! I LOVE the chaos of a full house and it is WONDERFUL when it subsides and peacefulness reigns! (Sounds like I might be bi-polar or have a split personality but I really DO love both extremes!!!)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Karena, this sounds yummy!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Settleg,
You are certainly in our thoughts and prayers....I sure hope the bank will be understanding and not be too aggressive. I hope they can help you with some kind of program. We will all pray for a job for DH...and keep our fingers crossed, too!
Carol (IL)


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> It was a wonderful couple of days here. Our youngest son got home from college on Tuesday night and he and I had plenty of time to "catch up" before anybody else arrived. The middle son and DH were bear hunting and got home on Wednesday afternoon. Our oldest son, his girlfriend and their puppy arrived in time for dinner on Wednesday. Their puppy is the black Lab mix and ours is the GSP.
> 
> A friend offered them a 'larger' kennel for their pup since the one they had was getting a little snug. They picked it up on their way to our house. It is large enough for both dogs and any one of our 3 sons to be in i at the same time!
> 
> ...


What gorgeous guys.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> It was a wonderful couple of days here. Our youngest son got home from college on Tuesday night and he and I had plenty of time to "catch up" before anybody else arrived. The middle son and DH were bear hunting and got home on Wednesday afternoon. Our oldest son, his girlfriend and their puppy arrived in time for dinner on Wednesday. Their puppy is the black Lab mix and ours is the
> 
> A friend offered them a 'larger' kennel for their pup since the one they had was getting a little snug. They picked it up on their way to our house. It is large enough for both dogs and any one of our 3 sons to be in i at the samS
> 
> ...


how old is your GSP.ours is 11 yrs old we have had a GPS most of our marred life 47 yrs do not know about the next one DH doesn't go hunting any more since his stroke 8 yrs ago


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ok - i need a translation for gsp.

sam


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> ok - i need a translation for gsp.
> 
> sam


gps


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> > It was a wonderful couple of days here. Our youngest son got home from college on Tuesday night and he and I had plenty of time to "catch up" before anybody else arrived. The middle son and DH were bear hunting and got home on Wednesday afternoon. Our oldest son, his girlfriend and their puppy arrived in time for dinner on Wednesday. Their puppy is the black Lab mix and ours is the
> ...


Hi this is the first time i've heard of a GSP on this forum.I have 2 GWP'S they are both trained to the gun and between them have many Field Trials and Working Test awards Jan


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> ok - i need a translation for gsp.
> 
> sam


I was thinking of a device. But otherwise, German shorthair pointer.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you for the translation. I, too, was thinking of the thingy in the car. Now, what is a GWP? German ______ Pointer?


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

how old is your GSP.ours is 11 yrs old we have had a GPS most of our marred life 47 yrs do not know about the next one DH doesn't go hunting any more since his stroke 8 yrs ago[/quote]

Gunner was born in March 2008, just after we had to have Scout, another GSP, put down. Scout was about 14 and his back end was weak for several years and sometimes I had to hold it up with a towel so he could 'walk' well enough to get outside. We got Scout when our youngest son was 2 yrs. old. I just love the breed and they are perfect for family life, country dog and hunting buddy.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thank you for the translation. I, too, was thinking of the thingy in the car. Now, what is a GWP? German ______ Pointer?


German Wirehair Pointer. Like a GSP except with longer, wirey hair.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

mjs said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> > It was a wonderful couple of days here. Our youngest son got home from college on Tuesday night and he and I had plenty of time to "catch up" before anybody else arrived. The middle son and DH were bear hunting and got home on Wednesday afternoon. Our oldest son, his girlfriend and their puppy arrived in time for dinner on Wednesday. Their puppy is the black Lab mix and ours is the GSP.
> ...


Gunner is from Lewisburg. We got him when the middle son was a freshman at Bucknell. The day I picked up Gunner we went to the university and let Brian's friends tire him out before I drove the 2 hours home. Puppy and students had a wonderful couple of hours. The friends could not believe how much he grew till the next year!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

GPS - it is a navigation system. G I think stands for guided;P - positioning; S - System

It shows a map on a screen with your vehicle in the center. You can either use the map - or put in an address and it will guide you to the address.

It's great in a city you don't know - or how to get back to the freeway.

Oops - I read gsp as gps and now I can't delete this posting. I feel dumb.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I thought the G stood for global. Evidently, it covers the world. 
Karen


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > SHCooper said:
> ...


I live at the foot of campus and we have a lot of walkers with and without dogs. A GSP lives down the street with several labs.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Karena said:


> I thought the G stood for global. Evidently, it covers the world.
> Karen


Karen - you are correct. It is global.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

My husband has a thing in his truck. He still missed street. 
My saying "turn here" isn't held in the same esteem. Too funny. 
karen


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> ok - i need a translation for gsp.
> 
> sam


German short hair pointer is a hunting dog


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Well I thought the dog was guiding the visitor dog. GPS 
German Shorthairs are great dogs, high energy and love to run though.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Something quite interesting http://www.theartsdesk.com/visual-arts/lumiere-durham


----------



## bettyboop (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you Sam, it worked! Hate to think of all the things I missed because I didn't know how to do this. Also, to the other folks that tried to teach an old dog a new trick.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the recipes and other interesting things on this post.


----------



## judord (Nov 11, 2011)

Bless you and yours this Holiday season. I know things look bleak and I will pray that your burdens will be eased and some good jobs will come along.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Impressive, thanks for sharing. 
Karen


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It has turned cold here in Texas, and my heater pilot light is not on! We will be cold tonight. I have to call someone tomorrow as my DD is quite cold natured. I am hot natured so I will still have the ceiling fan on high! Luckily, I can snuggle with the dogs.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I get to figure out & make the Christmas treats this year & I am thinking about making pecan tarts. These were my older brother Mark's favorite but we lost him 15 years ago. Little brother Steve will like this I hope.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow, is there anyone who doesn't like pecan tarts, pie, fudge, candy? You just gave me an idea, pecan rolls, wrapped, tied with a bow. 
Karen


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> It has turned cold here in Texas, and my heater pilot light is not on! We will be cold tonight. I have to call someone tomorrow as my DD is quite cold natured. I am hot natured so I will still have the ceiling fan on high! Luckily, I can snuggle with the dogs.


We had clear skies overnight in the South East of England and the temperatures plunged down to freezing, quite a shock after all the mild weather we've been having. So the 'horde' had ice to scrape of their windscreens to drive back to school and the bikers have broken out their 'thermals' for conditions I brightly described as 'crisp' *GRIN*

Time to make soup and I have some parsnips left over, this is one of my Winter favourites.

*Roast Parsnip Soup*
_Serves: 4_

*Ingredients:*
1.5 lbs (680g) parsnips, peeled and cut into chunks
2 tbs (30ml) olive oil
1 potato (about 8oz/225g), peeled and cut into chunks
1 medium-sized onion, roughly chopped
1.5 Imp. pints (1.8 US pints/850ml) vegetable stock
2 tbs (30ml) double cream
freshly grated nutmeg
salt and pepper

*Method:*
_Preheat oven to: 375degF/190degC/Regulo5_

Place parsnips in a deep pan, drizzle over one tablespoon of oil and season, roast in the oven for 20-25 minutes, or until parsnips are brown all over.

Meanwhile gently saute the potato and onion in a large saucepan with the remaining oil over a medium heat for about 10 minutes. Add the stock and roasted parsnips, bring to the boil, then reduce the heat and simmer, covered, for about 35 minutes.

Puree in a blender, return to the pan, add freshly grated nutmeg and black pepper and heat through.

Serve with a swirl of cream and some freshly snipped herbs, if you have them on your window-sill at this time of year; chives, coriander and flat leaf parsley all go well with this soup.

_Notes:
This soup freezes well. I make it as far as blending it to a puree, then pour it into 500g margarine boxes, these hold an individual portionand stack neatly in the freezer. It only needs thawing and warming through, either on the hob or in the microwave and seasoning with the fresh nutmeg and pepper, then finishing with a swirl of cream.

When I have a roast dinner, I sometimes schedule this for the following day as a 'plan-over', I just roast an extra pan of parsnips and potatoes. If I'm using pre-roasted vegetables, I usually make it in the microwave; 'Sweat-Off' the onion with a drizzle of oil on <HIGH> for three minutes, then add the parsnips, potatoes and stock. Microwave on <HIGH> for four minutes, then on <30% POWER> for thirty minutes (based on: 850W/Cat 'E' microwave). Then continue as above._

A good and warming soup in the depths of Winter.
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Jems said:


> Nannajay said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave........No,No, No oven ready bits of turkey in my kitchen......the real McCoy I have picked out at the farm,still alive an gobbling a few weeks before Xmas Eve. If I sound grouchy,blame it on 6 hours or so trailing around Bluewater with my younger daughter Xmas shopping,did we get it all? did we heck! Lakeside beckons next weekend!! have a good weekend. :roll:
> ...


I'm contemplating doing the 'West End', at least I can get away from all the hustle and bustle in one of the dozens of pubs tucked away in side streets; there's no escaping it in the 'Mega-Malls'! I think that's the big advantage of traditional shopping areas, plus there's a better selection of small specialist shops in Mayfair and St. James's. Luckily most of my friends are 'mature' and/or academics, so antique prints and small accessories are favoured _Winterval Tokens_.

Antique maps and cartoons are an especially good gift, you can match the subject to the individual and they're a breeze to post in a stiffened photo-envelope, great for 'the person who has everything'!

Dave


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > It has turned cold here in Texas, and my heater pilot light is not on! We will be cold tonight. I have to call someone tomorrow as my DD is quite cold natured. I am hot natured so I will still have the ceiling fan on high! Luckily, I can snuggle with the dogs.
> ...


You are looking for warming soups to keep the cold away and here in Australia I am looking for main meal, no cook salads to try to stay cool.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> You are looking for warming soups to keep the cold away and here in Australia I am looking for main meal, no cook salads to try to stay cool.


It's the wonder of us being scattered all over the globe! Back in July I posted four no-cook pasta sauces, perhaps they'll come in handy for you, they can be found at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-20405-16.html#312750

Couscous is another great thing in hot weather because it requires very little cooking, I posted a selection of those in September at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-27871-1.html

Hope they help
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning all. Wishing all a happy & healthy week. 
It is raining here, not. I am glad the weather is warm I could be getting snow. I am enjoying my coffee while reading KP. Today the cookie baking begins.Going to have some ready for when 3 of the grandsons come for the weekend. The kids will be helping decorate in the next couple days.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> GPS - it is a navigation system. G I think stands for guided;P - positioning; S - System
> 
> It shows a map on a screen with your vehicle in the center. You can either use the map - or put in an address and it will guide you to the address.
> 
> ...


Don't feel dumb, I got mixed up too.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sad news for me. This morning at 4am, my mother in law passed away. She died in her sleep. She was 91 years old and had lived a long full happy life. I wont be able to go to her funeral as she lived so far away from me. She lived in the Toronto area and I am up in Northwestern Ontario. MIL had so many little tid bits of information and wisdom. One thing she loved was to recite poetry. She was as English (UK) as they come. I shall miss her greatly.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

German Short-haired Pointer...it took me a while to figure it out..
Carol (IL)



thewren said:


> ok - i need a translation for gsp.
> 
> sam


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

5mmdpns, I send thoughts and prayers your way. When my mother-in-law died, I was unable to get to her funeral, and I still regret it. May you be comforted by your memories, and in celebrating her life.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns....sorry to hear of your loss. It sounds like you do have many fond memories. Treasure those and use that as your memorial service for her.
Carol (IL)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > You are looking for warming soups to keep the cold away and here in Australia I am looking for main meal, no cook salads to try to stay cool.
> ...


I love using orzo pasta in salads - you can grill peppers, onions, sweet corn, etc. and chop them up and then add to the cooked orzo with a lime vinegrate. Or, you can kick it up with diced jalapeno and cilantro - meat grilled on the side is optional.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> 5mmdpns....sorry to hear of your loss. It sounds like you do have many fond memories. Treasure those and use that as your memorial service for her.
> Carol (IL)


5mmdpns - I'm so sorry for your loss. So glad to hear that you and MIL were close. I had the same relationship with my MIL and miss her to this day. 91 is a good long life especially if she felt healthy most of those years. It's tough not being with family to celebrate her life -- but you'll be there in spirit. My condolences during this very tough time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I feel for all of you with sorrows on your heart...5mmdpns, I did not get to my MIL's funeral either (she was almost 90) and so I did a little private service myself for my own heart's comfort. You will grieve her in your own time and way, and that is as it should be.

I continue to send good thoughts & blessings to all here, hoping hardships will end and good times get even better.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Sounds like your MIL was a friend as well as family. Hope her passing was peaceful. I know you will cherish your fond memories of her. My prayers to you, 5mmdpns.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns sorry to hear of your loss. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Two of my MIL's grandsons are ministers -- one in southwestern Ontario and the other in China. The one is on his way back to Canada from China. Both of the grandsons will take her funeral on Wednesday. She was very peaceful and happy at the end and did say her farewells. She just did not wake up again. She died in her home surrounded by her other sons and their wives. She had no living brothers or sisters or in-law siblings.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Condolences. Bless her. 
Karen


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

You have my deepest condolences 5mmdpns, I too have recently lost someone dear to me. The youngest of five older brother passed suddenly two weeks ago. His wife was still in the hosp after back surgery at a different hosp. She can only ride in my suv as she is quite tall and getting in and out of a small vehicle is difficult. So I had to take care of things for her. It is still very hard for me. Remember the good things and the gifts she left you as you will cherrish them always. Blessings to you and be at peace.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words of love and sympathy. At the moment what I remember most about MIL, is her kind warm face and the eyes full of understanding and wisdom. She was a wonderful friend and mother.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sad news for me. This morning at 4am, my mother in law passed away. She died in her sleep. She was 91 years old and had lived a long full happy life. I wont be able to go to her funeral as she lived so far away from me. She lived in the Toronto area and I am up in Northwestern Ontario. MIL had so many little tid bits of information and wisdom. One thing she loved was to recite poetry. She was as English (UK) as they come. I shall miss her greatly.


  oh 5mmdpns i am so sad for you. i haven't lost any of my parents or in laws and i do dread it, cause like you said so much wisdom. i am lucky and have great parents, dad pretty frail but mom going strong, mil would walk on coals for any of us kids. i send prayers up for you and the family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bettyboop - i know how to do a few things - but when it doesn't work it is broken - and i have to have someone else fix it. i know nothing about the inside workings of this thing. i do know how to cut and paste but not a lot more. i'm glad i was able to help you.

sam



bettyboop said:


> Thank you Sam, it worked! Hate to think of all the things I missed because I didn't know how to do this. Also, to the other folks that tried to teach an old dog a new trick.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

5mmdpns - i'm so sorry - the good memories of her will help you through this time - prayers and warm thoughts to you and yours.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sad news for me. This morning at 4am, my mother in law passed away. She died in her sleep. She was 91 years old and had lived a long full happy life. I wont be able to go to her funeral as she lived so far away from me. She lived in the Toronto area and I am up in Northwestern Ontario. MIL had so many little tid bits of information and wisdom. One thing she loved was to recite poetry. She was as English (UK) as they come. I shall miss her greatly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ciyona - warm thoughts and positive energy and hugs to you.

sam



Ciyona said:


> You have my deepest condolences 5mmdpns, I too have recently lost someone dear to me. The youngest of five older brother passed suddenly two weeks ago. His wife was still in the hosp after back surgery at a different hosp. She can only ride in my suv as she is quite tall and getting in and out of a small vehicle is difficult. So I had to take care of things for her. It is still very hard for me. Remember the good things and the gifts she left you as you will cherrish them always. Blessings to you and be at peace.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Many condolences 5mmdpns, I'm sure you will cherish your memories of the happy moments you shared.

Dave


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

thank you Sam, my brother was a good man and only two years older than myself. Of course he could get my feathers in a tift at times and we had just started to get closer in the last few months. He usually never called me but he wanted to go see his wife who was in the hosp and called to make sure I was going to take him the next day. I felt bad because I cut him short so he could call her but told him I would see him around 3pm the next day to take him into town. Instead I had to go tell her and know that she would check herself out of the hosp to be with him. You have to understand how close she and I are. We are more sisters than sil's and as an only child she never really knew what it was like to have a family like ours. Anyway, enough of that sadness, though I still have a lot to do yet and the waiting is the hardest. So thank you all for listening and may your blessings flow bountifully.



thewren said:


> ciyona - warm thoughts and positive energy and hugs to you.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

My condolences to 5mmdpns and Ciyona. There's never a good time to lose someone, but somehow it seems worse at this time of year.You're both in my thoughts.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

5mmdpns, so sorry to hear about your MIL. It is never easy to lose a loved one. It is comforting that she had a long and fulfilling life.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

ciyonna, I cannot imagine how difficult it is to lose a sibling. I would be lost without my sister. My thoughts are with you as you begin to heal.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> My condolences to 5mmdpns and Ciyona. There's never a good time to lose someone, but somehow it seems worse at this time of year.You're both in my thoughts.


My thoughts exactly! Remember the good times, both of you!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

5mmdpns & Ciyona you & your families are in my thoughts & prayers. I never had a mil to lose but I lost my older brother Mark 15 years ago at age 36. He was in a really bad car accident. The Holidays will get easier with time but you will still miss them. I lost my dad 5 years ago & my mom has cancer & is starting radiation treatments Wednesday. She will have them 5 days a week for 5 weeks 25 treatments in all.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

My prayers are going out to all of you who are sad due to the loss of a loved one. That is including a friend of mine who lost her 99 yr old father today.

I have been knitting non-stop this weekend, but, my heart is aching for all of you today. May God comfort you. Amen.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you everyone, I am fine. For you others who have lost someone this month I send you my love and strenght so that you may get through this season. remember the good times, love and laughter. May you all be blessed with peace at these times.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you all once again and for anyone and everyone who has lost someone/s dear to your heart, I know that they do live on in our love and memories. Christmas is a special time for families and friends to come together. Even those who have passed on come together in our homes with the memories we share. I hang special stars on my tree for them. Blessings to all.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Those are lovely thoughts, 5mmdpns,

By the way, that is a very appropriate name for this site, and your Avatar makes me want to live there ---- Or at least vacation there. Great view!



5mmdpns said:


> Thank you all once again and for anyone and everyone who has lost someone/s dear to your heart, I know that they do live on in our love and memories. Christmas is a special time for families and friends to come together. Even those who have passed on come together in our homes with the memories we share. I hang special stars on my tree for them. Blessings to all.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Time to make soup and I have some parsnips left over, this is one of my Winter favourites.

*Roast Parsnip Soup*
_Serves: 4_

*Ingredients:*
1.5 lbs (680g) parsnips, peeled and cut into chunks
2 tbs (30ml) olive oil
1 potato (about 8oz/225g), peeled and cut into chunks
1 medium-sized onion, roughly chopped
1.5 Imp. pints (1.8 US pints/850ml) vegetable stock
2 tbs (30ml) double cream
freshly grated nutmeg
salt and pepper

*Method:*
_Preheat oven to: 375degF/190degC/Regulo5_

Place parsnips in a deep pan, drizzle over one tablespoon of oil and season, roast in the oven for 20-25 minutes, or until parsnips are brown all over.

Meanwhile gently saute the potato and onion in a large saucepan with the remaining oil over a medium heat for about 10 minutes. Add the stock and roasted parsnips, bring to the boil, then reduce the heat and simmer, covered, for about 35 minutes.

Puree in a blender, return to the pan, add freshly grated nutmeg and black pepper and heat through.

Serve with a swirl of cream and some freshly snipped herbs, if you have them on your window-sill at this time of year; chives, coriander and flat leaf parsley all go well with this soup.

_Notes:
This soup freezes well. I make it as far as blending it to a puree, then pour it into 500g margarine boxes, these hold an individual portionand stack neatly in the freezer. It only needs thawing and warming through, either on the hob or in the microwave and seasoning with the fresh nutmeg and pepper, then finishing with a swirl of cream.

When I have a roast dinner, I sometimes schedule this for the following day as a 'plan-over', I just roast an extra pan of parsnips and potatoes. If I'm using pre-roasted vegetables, I usually make it in the microwave; 'Sweat-Off' the onion with a drizzle of oil on <HIGH> for three minutes, then add the parsnips, potatoes and stock. Microwave on <HIGH> for four minutes, then on <30% POWER> for thirty minutes (based on: 850W/Cat 'E' microwave). Then continue as above._

A good and warming soup in the depths of Winter.
Dave[/quote]

Thank you Dave..love parsnips but never heard of making soup with them..usually roast with beef or chicken..will deffinitely give this a go....Della


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Della said:


> Thank you Dave..love parsnips but never heard of making soup with them..usually roast with beef or chicken..will deffinitely give this a go....Della


Parsnip soup is a traditional one in England, very good in Winter, if you're having them with a roast joint, cook some extra as a 'plan-over' for the next day. The quantities are approximate, soups are very flexible.

If you like parsnips here are a couple of other things you might enjoy, one is a good vegetable gratin that makes a warming lunch or supper at this time of year; parsnip 'chips' can either be served as a vegetable with a meal, or with the 'party season' approaching, you might like to try them with a garlic mayonnaise dip.

I hope you like them
Dave

*Parsnip and Tomato Mexicana*

*Ingredients:*
1 lb (450g) parsnips, peeled and sliced
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
14 oz (400g) can chopped plum tomatoes
2 tsp dried oregano
4 oz (115g) Mexicana Cheddar cheese, grated
4 tbsp fresh breadcrumbs
1 tsp smoked paprika

*Method:*
_Preheat oven to 400degF/200degC/Regulo 6 _

Add the sliced parsnips to a pan of boiling, lightl-salted water, bring back to the boil and simmer for 5 minutes. Drain well.

Place half the parsnips in a buttered ovenproof dish and season well. Mix the oregano into the tomatoes and spoon over the parsnips. Layer the remaining parsnips on top and season.

Mix together breadcrumbs cheese and paprika then sprinkle this over as a topping.

Put the dish on a baking sheet and cook for 35-45 minutes, or until brown and the parsnips are tender.

_I like Mexicana Cheddar Cheese in this dish, chilli goes really well with parsnips, but you can use any cheese you like, provided it cooks well._

*Roasted Parsnip and Chilli Chips*

*Ingredients:*
1 tbs (15ml) sunflower or vegetable oil
1 large parsnip, peeled and cut into batons
½ oz (15g) butter
pinch chilli flakes
salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 tbs fresh parsley, chopped, to serve

*Method:*
_Preheat oven to: 400degF/200degC/Regulo6_

Heat the oil in an ovenproof frying pan over a medium-high heat, add the parsnip batons and fry for 4-5 minutes, stirring regularly, until golden brown. Add the butter and chilli flakes and season, to taste, with salt and freshly ground black pepper.

Transfer to a hot oven and roast for 5-7 minutes, or until tender.

To serve, transfer the parsnip and chilli chips to a serving plate and garnish with fresh parsley.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

These recipes sound very good. 
The information re: parsnips says that parsnips are closely related to the carrot, and not the turnip, as I would have guessed. They are, therefore, sweet; another surprise. 

I must get some and try these recipes. Thanks very much.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> These recipes sound very good.
> The information re: parsnips says that parsnips are closely related to the carrot, and not the turnip, as I would have guessed. They are, therefore, sweet; another surprise.
> 
> I must get some and try these recipes. Thanks very much.


Parsnips are one of those 'love them' or 'loathe them' things, they're really popular in my household, the bake with Mexicana cheese is a great supper dish.

In England and Holland, parsnips are also used to make a country wine, it's one of those deadly 'falling-down juice' wines, I've tried the stuff my son's best friend's uncle in Utrecht makes, it's lethal and etches glass!

I also use parsnips in a vegetable chilli, it's delicious, the boys like it best as a pie-filling with a suet-pastry lid, also as a base for baked eggs for breakfast. I'll post it on Friday as a 'Winter Warmer', very economical and good if you need a vegetarian dish.

Dave


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

This is the first time I have read this blog I have found it interesting and will always read it from now on.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you for more receipts for parsnips, Dave. I really like them and at this time of year I like to roast them in olive oil along with peeled and 'chunked' rutabagas. I start the rutabagas first since they seem to tak longer to cook than the parsnips. Any root vegetables can be added. When tender, season with salt and pepper or herbs of your choice.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mavisb said:


> This is the first time I have read this blog I have found it interesting and will always read it from now on.


Welcome to the Tea Party, do feel free to join in the chatter and share anything you want to tell us about what you're working on, up to generally or post pretty photos or your favourites receipts. It's a free-form space, not a personal blog, I just get things started from London every Friday evening, Saturday morning in Australia, after my news, it's open to all KP members.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thank you for more receipts for parsnips, Dave. I really like them and at this time of year I like to roast them in olive oil along with peeled and 'chunked' rutabagas. I start the rutabagas first since they seem to tak longer to cook than the parsnips. Any root vegetables can be added. When tender, season with salt and pepper or herbs of your choice.


Absolutely Souixann, I frequently roast a mixture of root vegetables. One of my chef friends gave me a brilliant tip for perfect roast vegetables. Peel and cut them up as desired, put them into a pan of cold water, bring it to the boil over a medium heat, then turn the heat out and leave them in the water, when it's cold they're ready to roast and come out tender all the way through. The great thing about this method is you can get this job done and out of the way in the morning, they don't discolour because they've been blanched. It makes perfect roast potatoes too!

Dave


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome. I haven't learned how to put pictures to the site as yet, but will learn, especially when I finish knitting the shawl for my granddaughter, because it is in pink. 

I am working on a shawl but it is too big to take on the train so I do the knitting at home. I am a Londoner born in Colliers Wood and came over to Australia in 1973 and have been here ever since. Both my sisters live in England one in Coulsdon and one in East Lond.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mavisb said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I haven't learned how to put pictures to the site as yet, but will learn, especially when I finish knitting the shawl for my granddaughter, because it is in pink.
> 
> I am working on a shawl but it is too big to take on the train so I do the knitting at home. I am a Londoner born in Colliers Wood and came over to Australia in 1973 and have been here ever since. Both my sisters live in England one in Coulsdon and one in East Lond.


I know the problem with commuting, I keep a small project in my desk, but since I go most places by motorbike, both my hands are busy when I'm travelling. I have seen pictures of people knitting on the back of a bike, but it looks unbelievably dangerous to me, I shudder to think what would happen if it got caught up in the chain or wheel; besides which I ride sports bikes, my passengers are usually too busy holding on!

Coulsdon isn't far from me, I live a little to the East near Bromley, small world!

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Dave, what a concept! It never occured to me to pre-cook them. That will really cut down on the roasting time, and will get the same results. And, if the water they cook in is salted, I won't need to use much after roasting. Thank you so much! 

Mavisb, welcome to the tea party! It starts on Friday/Saturday and continues most of the following week. Dave and indeed all of the partiers are fountains of information, receipts, and great conversations.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Try adding some chives to potatoes, the flavour infuses into them during the process!

Dave


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > LesleighAnne said:
> ...


Thank you Dave and Rookie Retiree

I will check out the pasta sauces and I had not thought of couscous. DH and I both like grilled vegtables with a little oil and my DH loves anything with lime or lemon.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

mavisb said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I haven't learned how to put pictures to the site as yet, but will learn, especially when I finish knitting the shawl for my granddaughter, because it is in pink.
> 
> I am working on a shawl but it is too big to take on the train so I do the knitting at home. I am a Londoner born in Colliers Wood and came over to Australia in 1973 and have been here ever since. Both my sisters live in England one in Coulsdon and one in East Lond.


Hi and welcome to KP

A lot of people I know complain about taking public transport. I love it and will often take the non express bus so I have more time to knit or crochet. Also, because most people take the express buses, I travel in the comfort of no crowds.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

mavisb said:


> This is the first time I have read this blog I have found it interesting and will always read it from now on.


Actually this is my favorite now that the daily other topics have been dealt with several times.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

When I first married my husband and I moved to Crystal Palace (Upper Norwood) on the borders of Kent. So it is a small world. 

I usually get a seat coming home from the station and it is about an hours travelling time to go from Parramatta to Springwood in the Blue Mountains. I leave my car at the station.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dave those parsnip recipes sound so good. We eat a lot of parsnip. I have them growing in my garden, I leave a few so they reseed and I don't have to plant again.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It's getting chilly in London and with that in mind, I've just postesd a suitably cool egg cosy. If you're collecting the series, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-45881-1.html

Hope you like my latest little effort!
Dave


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

I had never had parsnips until I was about 20 years old. I loved them sliced long ways and fried in butter until they are golden brown. They are so sweet and good. They remind me of bananas somewhat. My kids eat them faster than I can cook them.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

piecemaker said:


> I had never had parsnips until I was about 20 years old. I loved them sliced long ways and fried in butter until they are golden brown. They are so sweet and good. They remind me of bananas somewhat. My kids eat them faster than I can cook them.


I know just what you mean, I have a pair of teenage gannets to feed when they come home from school for the weekend, I work out how much two coal-miners would need to sustain them, then double it!

Dave


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dave, the Ice Blue egg cozie is so cute -- my daughter loves using blue in her holiday decorating so something like this would be great for her - I think I may adapt it to the bauble pattern I saw earlier in the posts; she's not into eating eggs.

Also want to thank you for the suggestion to use vermouth in recipes - I was making penne pasta supposedly with vodka sauce when I discovered that I was out of vodka -- and remembering what you wrote about vermouth, I used it instead. It made the best non-vodka vodka sauce I've ever eaten. I may just do that as the regular way of making it from now on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mavisb - please join in with any comments or recipes you would like to share - we always welcome newcomers and hope they will join in on the conversation.

sam



mavisb said:


> This is the first time I have read this blog I have found it interesting and will always read it from now on.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Mom has her first radiation treatment this afternoon & depending on the weather her last one will be on 01-05-12. They give the Monday after Christmas day & New Year's day off.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rookieretiree - vodka sauce - you know you can't mention something like that and not include a recipe - lol.

sam

Also want to thank you for the suggestion to use vermouth in recipes - I was making penne pasta supposedly with vodka sauce when I discovered that I was out of vodka -- and remembering what you wrote about vermouth, I used it instead. It made the best non-vodka vodka sauce I've ever eaten. I may just do that as the regular way of making it from now on.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lisa - keeping you and your mom close in thought - sending you both positive energy and lots of hugs.

hugs -

sam


Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Mom has her first radiation treatment this afternoon & depending on the weather her last one will be on 01-05-12. They give the Monday after Christmas day & New Year's day off.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dave, the Ice Blue egg cozie is so cute -- my daughter loves using blue in her holiday decorating so something like this would be great for her - I think I may adapt it to the bauble pattern I saw earlier in the posts; she's not into eating eggs.
> 
> Also want to thank you for the suggestion to use vermouth in recipes - I was making penne pasta supposedly with vodka sauce when I discovered that I was out of vodka -- and remembering what you wrote about vermouth, I used it instead. It made the best non-vodka vodka sauce I've ever eaten. I may just do that as the regular way of making it from now on.


I'm glad you like my motif, thanks for the compliments. I like your idea of adapting it to make a bauble, I'd go for a teardrop style, with all of the blue worked in reverse stocking stitch. Start by casting on 5 stitches, then adding a stutch at either end of even-numbered rows from row 4 up to row 18, not forgetting the double increase when the white icicle expands from one to three stitches, row 6, since this is part of its shape. You could then make the edge decreases on every row to row24. Row 25 would then worked in white as K2tog, K5, K2tog (7 stitches). When both pieces are completed, slide them side-by-side on the same needle, with wrong side facing, purl across all 14 stitches for composite row 26. Row 27: K1, (K2tog) 6 times, K1 (8 stitches); row 28: P2tog 4 times (4 stitches); row 29: K2tog twice; then bind off these two stitches. This should make a nice cap for your bauble, it'd look really effective if you have a scrap of silvery metallic yarn available. You could then add either a tassle, or a novelty bell to the pointy end after seaming and stuffing with capoc.

Vermouth is a magical ingredient, try it in _Chicken Chasseur_ to make it really special!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Dave, you're hysterical ---- that's a compliment in Indiana 

I laughed so hard at your description of the wine. It reminds me that my parents were married in Kentucky and served home made tomato wine. I'm sure it was potent and probably guaranteed "not more than 24 hours old"

Thanks for the laugh.

I'm off to see my great niece perform in her 1st grade Christmas program. Can't wait! :thumbup:



FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > These recipes sound very good.
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I second these remarks from the thanks to Dave and the welcome to Mavisb. You'll find it most welcoming and comforting here 



siouxann said:


> Dave, what a concept! It never occured to me to pre-cook them. That will really cut down on the roasting time, and will get the same results. And, if the water they cook in is salted, I won't need to use much after roasting. Thank you so much!
> 
> Mavisb, welcome to the tea party! It starts on Friday/Saturday and continues most of the following week. Dave and indeed all of the partiers are fountains of information, receipts, and great conversations.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Dave, you're hysterical ---- that's a compliment in Indiana
> 
> I laughed so hard at your description of the wine. It reminds me that my parents were married in Kentucky and served home made tomato wine. I'm sure it was potent and probably guaranteed "not more than 24 hours old"


What? No 'shine? Ha ha...one year my husband (we were both raised in KY) decided to make cherry wine, which ended up exploding the crock. Oh, sure, it's funny NOW. :XD:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Dave, you're hysterical ---- that's a compliment in Indiana
> 
> I laughed so hard at your description of the wine. It reminds me that my parents were married in Kentucky and served home made tomato wine. I'm sure it was potent and probably guaranteed "not more than 24 hours old"
> 
> ...


Over the years I've hearned that _Country Wines_ need to be approached with extreme caution, I can't remember a worse hangover than the one _Cowslip Wine_ gave me, I'm sure it doubles as tractor fuel! When I was in Latvia, I tried a 'local schnapps' made from turnips and swedes, you could run a combine harvester on that stuff!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Vermouth is a magical ingredient, try it in Chicken Chasseur to make it really special!

Dave

dave - did i miss this receipt? 

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, you're hysterical ---- that's a compliment in Indiana
> ...


Wine-making can be pretty dangerous, even when it's done by professionals. It's a fun trip to visit a champagne winery, as one goes through the chalk caves and sees the millions of bottles stacked in the second fermentation, the sound of breaking glass provides the sound-track as flaws in the glass cause bottles to lose the struggle to contain the pressure. It's slightly unnerving for a visitor, I wouldn't want to work down there on a daily basis, I'm not keen on the diminishing probability of not getting hit!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Wine-making can be pretty dangerous, even when it's done by professionals. It's a fun trip to visit a champagne winery, as one goes through the chalk caves and sees the millions of bottles stacked in the second fermentation, the sound of breaking glass provides the sound-track as flaws in the glass cause bottles to lose the struggle to contain the pressure. It's slightly unnerving for a visitor, I wouldn't want to work down there on a daily basis, I'm not keen on the diminishing probability of not getting hit!
> 
> Dave


Indeed--after that incident, he was forbidden to try it anywhere near the house again! I'm not sure I'd want to visit that sort of place, but then again, I'm not much of a drinker anyway.

Sam, I found a recipe here: http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1639,155189-234193,00.html I'm sure one could make variations to suit tastes.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> Vermouth is a magical ingredient, try it in Chicken Chasseur to make it really special!
> 
> Dave
> 
> ...


No Sam, I haven't posted one yet. It's an interesting dish from the area around Strasbourg and has two almost identical versions; _Chasseur_ in France and _Jaeger_ in Germany, both mean 'hunter'. Both were originally served with game, hence the use of beef or veal stock, but they are now predominantly served with chicken or pork.

This is my version, although there are many variations, the most popular being the addition of a tablespoon (15ml) of tomato paste with the vermouth or sherry.

*Chasseur or Jaeger Sauce*

_Ingredients:_
1 large onion, finely chopped
4 oz (115g) mushrooms, sliced
2 oz (55g) streaky bacon, snipped into lardons (French version only)
3 tbs (45ml) oil
4 Imp. fl. oz (3.75 US fl. oz/100ml) extra dry vermouth or fino sherry
1 tbs (15ml) tomato paste, optional
6 Imp. fl. oz (5.75 US fl. oz/150ml) beef or veal stock, use only half a stock cube if not using fresh
4 Imp. fl. oz (3.75 US fl. oz/100ml) double cream (US=heavy cream)
1/2 bunch parsley, chopped
freshly ground black pepper

_Method:_
Over a medium heat, fry the finely chopped onion and mushrooms, with the bacon for the French version, for a few minutes, until just starting to brown. Add the vermouth or sherry to the pan, together with the tomato paste if used, and bring to the boil.

Add the beef stock and cream and heat the sauce through, stirring until thickened. Lastly, stir in the parsley and a grinding of black pepper.

Serve the sauce with grilled chicken breast if you're going down the French route or a pork Schnitzel for the German version, it works equally well with both.

Very quick and easy, enjoy!
Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you sorlenna - it sounds good - everyone should eat it - the grandchildren can be picky sometimes.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - thanks for your recipe - now i have two to try - i like both chicken or pork.

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thank you sorlenna - it sounds good - everyone should eat it - the grandchildren can be picky sometimes.
> 
> sam


I'm the picky one around here, Sam! I don't like peppers, so I'm already plotting what changes I can make. Ha.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dave thanks for the sauce recipe. I will have to make this for Mike when he gets home from Antarctica.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Dave thanks for the sauce recipe. I will have to make this for Mike when he gets home from Antarctica.


I'm sure he'll like it, very easy to make and the French version is delicious with quail, if he likes game.

Dave


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dave - thanks for the recipe and the pattern changes to make an ornament -- I'll let you know how either or both turn out.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Vermouth is a magical ingredient, try it in Chicken Chasseur to make it really special!
> 
> Dave
> 
> ...






A u-tube recipe and video....Della


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Mom has her first radiation treatment this afternoon & depending on the weather her last one will be on 01-05-12. They give the Monday after Christmas day & New Year's day off.


Lisa, let your Mom know that we'll be keeping her in our thoughts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

della - thank you for the utube video

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dave - thanks for the recipe and the pattern changes to make an ornament -- I'll let you know how either or both turn out.


That was just off the top of my head, you may need to experiment a bit, haveing slept on it, I think it'd be good to extend the lower section with a repeat of the CF3 cable twist in rows 9 and 10. The elongation woud accentuate the vertical rhytmn quite pleasingly.

I've knocked up a quick chart, but it will almost certainly need some playing with to get it perfect. With this version row 28 would be where you would purl across both pieces (14 stitches) to join them, continuing:

Row 29: K1, (K2tog) 6 times, K1 (8 stitches)
Row 30: (P2tog) 4 times (4 stitches)
Row 31: (K2tog) twice (2 stitches)
Cast off.

I don't celebrate Christmas myself, consequently I'm not planning to develop the design any further, but I do hope this helps you and any others who make tree decorations etc., to arrive at something suitable.

Dave


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I figured I'd be fiddling with it in some way --- and I do have some metallic yarn in both silver and gold and should be able to cap off the ornament nicely. I hope you weren't kept awake thinking about this and putting together the new chart --- I appreciate your thoughtfullness. Don't know when I'll get to this little project - so many others to get done before Christmas --- but once I go through it, I'll let you know if I make any changes. Thanks again.

Your recipes remind me of the ones that were in my Mom's "go to" cookbook that was published before 1900. I tried salvaging the cookbook after her death, but it was just too brittle, torn-apart and stained. I wish I had kept a copy of the front pages, however, because now I know that through the internet, you can find almost anything. Wouldn't that be a hoot to cook out of her old cookbook?


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Dave - thanks for the recipe and the pattern changes to make an ornament -- I'll let you know how either or both turn out.
> ...


Just to let those from UK know that M&S are selling knitted tree ornaments this year for £8 each. Think I will get my needles out and make a some for a few pence.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I figured I'd be fiddling with it in some way --- and I do have some metallic yarn in both silver and gold and should be able to cap off the ornament nicely. I hope you weren't kept awake thinking about this and putting together the new chart --- I appreciate your thoughtfullness. Don't know when I'll get to this little project - so many others to get done before Christmas --- but once I go through it, I'll let you know if I make any changes. Thanks again.
> 
> Your recipes remind me of the ones that were in my Mom's "go to" cookbook that was published before 1900. I tried salvaging the cookbook after her death, but it was just too brittle, torn-apart and stained. I wish I had kept a copy of the front pages, however, because now I know that through the internet, you can find almost anything. Wouldn't that be a hoot to cook out of her old cookbook?


Don't worry I didn't lose any sleep, I woke up with the revision in my head, so I jotted it down before I forgot. I find I'm at my most productive when I'm asleep and only have to write or sketch whatever I've qute literally dreamt up without my conscious mind getting in the way to mess things up; it's a very useful trick, I managed to sleep-walk through my entire career, just lucky I guess.

I rely on my grandmother's kitchen notebook, started in 1905 and the notebook given me by one of my nannies, they form the basis of most of my receipts. They're both very tatty and well-used, but far more sensible and reliable than a lot of modern cookery books and websites, I view them as a continual work in progress.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Just to let those from UK know that M&S are selling knitted tree ornaments this year for £8 each. Think I will get my needles out and make a some for a few pence.


Scary prices! Just goes to show how much one can save by using up a few oddments of yarn!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Getting chilly in our neck of the woods. It is down to 29 F. Guess it's time to get the heater out for the chicken water. the kids are hoping for snow but, I will be happy if it holds off for a while more.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Getting chilly in our neck of the woods. It is down to 29 F. Guess it's time to get the heater out for the chicken water. the kids are hoping for snow but, I will be happy if it holds off for a while more.


I think I'm in for a frost here too, it's getting very cold. I like snow if it falls, looks pretty for a day or two, then melts away; it's when it hangs around for weeks that I get fed up, it's less fun riding a bike through it than it used to be when I was a teenager!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Well, now! This is sure to become my favorite sauce for ------- probably everything! 
Vermouth is always something I've only used for making martinis. I've never thought of using it for any other thing, and I can't really picture dry vermouth as tasting good in a coctail, as you, Dave, have talked about before. What brand of vermouth do you use? I usually buy Martini and Rossi Dry. I haven't really acquired a tast for it yet. It barely gets splashed in my martinis.



FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Vermouth is a magical ingredient, try it in Chicken Chasseur to make it really special!
> ...


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Woke up to white stuff on the ground this AM. Did not last long but the wind sure drove the cold thru to the bone. Guess winter is here to stay, darn darn darn....Della


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

northwest ohio is very cold - we got about two inches of snow after about an inch and a half of rain - rivers are cresting way above flood stage - fields are under water. i'm ready for spring anytime now.

sam


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

My thoughts are with all you folks in the Southwest. Those Santa Ana winds have really done a lot of damage.

It's 33F here at almost 11 PM. Has been going up into the 50s lately.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

A White Christmas and then Spring January 2nd.
I'll vote for that, Sam !



thewren said:


> northwest ohio is very cold - we got about two inches of snow after about an inch and a half of rain - rivers are cresting way above flood stage - fields are under water. i'm ready for spring anytime now.
> 
> sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yup...we have a LOT of wind today. Roofs flying off and such--not pleasant. It's supposed to continue through the night and we may or may not get snow on top of it. The news guys say it's the worst wind we've had since 1987...ick. We are safe and dry so far, though we did have a brief power outage earlier today. We'll see what tonight brings and deal with it tomorrow!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dandylion - your are my kind of gal - and a warm spring at that.

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Well, now! This is sure to become my favorite sauce for ------- probably everything!
> Vermouth is always something I've only used for making martinis. I've never thought of using it for any other thing, and I can't really picture dry vermouth as tasting good in a coctail, as you, Dave, have talked about before. What brand of vermouth do you use? I usually buy Martini and Rossi Dry. I haven't really acquired a tast for it yet. It barely gets splashed in my martinis.


An excellent opportunity for you to broaden your horizons, I'm all for that with cocktails and there are dozens that use vermouth. As to brands, it's all a matter of taste and how you are using it. For my ultra dry _Vodkatini_ served _straight up with a twist_ and for luxurious desserts that require an especially clean crisp light flavour, I use _Noilly Prat_ which comes from the Herault region of France, try using either _Absolut_ or Estonian vodka for the ultimate in crispness; Alfons Martinez, the barman who invented the Martini, always used 'French'. The vermouth of _Martini and Rossi_ is more robust, I tend to use it in cocktails and dishes where the vermouth needs to stand up to and shine through stronger flavours, it also works well in fruit cakes. For casseroles and general cooking, I use one of the many chainstore _own label_ vermouths. For many desserts, the sweet _Cinzano_ is particularly good; but then my _Dubonnet and champagne jellies_ are something else too, great for classy tea parties on the lawn in Summer!

Sorry there's no single answer, it really is down to personal taste, vermouth comes in a wide range of flavours and strengths, from the very sweet _Cinzano_ to the sharp quinine flavour of _Dubonnet_, so beloved of the French Foreign Legion. Whether or not the bitter aperitif _Campari_ should be on the list is a much-debated point, it's the essential ingredient in both the _Negroni_ and _Americano_ cocktails, it also counter-points all the sweetness in a banana trifle if you like desserts with a more grown-up flavour.

Hope that's given you some suggestions, have fun experimenting and drinking all the 'failures'; the quest for perfection is a great excuse for a party!

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

It is 21 degrees F. here this morning. I have always hated winter and the cold, snow, ice, sleet, freezing rain, well, you get the idea. I am more of a tropical person, and I think I could decorate a palm tree just as well as a pine! I still remember my mother stuffing me into a snowsuit and sending me out to "play" in the (northern PA) snow. I stood at the door and cried until a neighbor called her to find out what was wrong.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

A chilly morning again today. They are calling for an inch of snow tonight. Usually that will mean at least 4 at our place. A good day to make up some cookies from my past. Mom would make this when we were younger. I will leave out 1/2 the sugar. Time to make the house smell yummy. 
Mincemeat Cookies
3 cups flour
1tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt 1 cup butter or margaringe
1 1/2 cups sugar
3 eggs
1 3/4 cups prepared mincemeat
1/2 cup chopped walnuts

stir together flour,baking soda and salt. mix butter and sugar together until light and fluffy.add eggs beat well. Add in dry mixture and beat until well blended. Stir in mincemeat and nuts. Drop dough from teaspoon 2 inches apart onto a greased cookie sheet. Bake in 350 degree f oven. 12-14 minutes or till done. Remove to rack, cool. Makes about 72 cookies.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yummy sounding....love mincemeat pie but I'm the only one in the family that does. I've got to try these cookies; maybe I'll be able to pull some other family members in to enjoying mincement with them! thanks for posting.



NanaCaren said:


> A chilly morning again today. They are calling for an inch of snow tonight. Usually that will mean at least 4 at our place. A good day to make up some cookies from my past. Mom would make this when we were younger. I will leave out 1/2 the sugar. Time to make the house smell yummy.
> Mincemeat Cookies
> 3 cups flour
> 1tsp baking powder
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

My daughter is laughing at me saying she is going to start group.Living with knitters support group.com. She is just started to crochet, she says that crocheting doesn't count.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A chilly morning again today. They are calling for an inch of snow tonight. Usually that will mean at least 4 at our place. A good day to make up some cookies from my past. Mom would make this when we were younger. I will leave out 1/2 the sugar. Time to make the house smell yummy.
> Mincemeat Cookies
> 3 cups flour
> 1tsp baking powder
> ...


NanaCaren, are you still able to buy the mincemeat in a box? Nonesuch? All I can find lately are the large jars and they're expensive. I loved using the boxed kind and I'd add chopped apples and raisins to it to make a 9" pie.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

NanaCaren, are you still able to buy the mincemeat in a box? Nonesuch? All I can find lately are the large jars and they're expensive. I loved using the boxed kind and I'd add chopped apples and raisins to it to make a 9" pie.[/quote]
I found some last year at Hanafords. I haven't checked this year I still have a bunch of homemade mincemeat.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> NanaCaren, are you still able to buy the mincemeat in a box? Nonesuch? All I can find lately are the large jars and they're expensive. I loved using the boxed kind and I'd add chopped apples and raisins to it to make a 9" pie.


I found some last year at Hanafords. I haven't checked this year I still have a bunch of homemade mincemeat.[/quote]

We have a local deli where it really is mincemeat, and good.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

As we are all getting older I would like to inform my friends on new acronyms so we can understand each other. 

ATD- At The Doctor
BFF- Best Friend Fell
BTW- Bring The Wheelchair
... BYOT- Bring Your Own Teeth
FWIW- Forgot Where I Was
LMDO- Laughing My Dentures Out
ROFLACGU- Rolling On The Floor Laughing And Can't Get Up
TTML- Talk To Me Louder
T4M- Time For Meds

Now that you're up to speed, be a pal, and pass it on!
I thought this was cute.


----------



## judord (Nov 11, 2011)

That is hilarious! Got to use that, thanks.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> A White Christmas and then Spring January 2nd.
> I'll vote for that, Sam !
> 
> Add my vote too. Do you suppose a petition passed around , with most of our KP family signatures would influence Mother Nature?..LOL.dream on...Della


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> As we are all getting older I would like to inform my friends on new acronyms so we can understand each other.
> 
> ATD- At The Doctor
> BFF- Best Friend Fell
> ...


As long as we all understand that these acronyms are only jokes and not the real meanings behind them, then we are ok. Because I am afraid that if I do ROFLACGU, then I wont TMMOT (take my meds on time) as I am now LMDO and FWIW, oh dear, ILMMSEATT (I lost my mind somewhere else at another time). :lol:

Our little town is having their Christmas parade tonight starting at 6pm. The floats are all lit up with lights and is something quite awesome to see. They line up in front of my place and so I dont even have to leave the house to watch! It is very cold and windy tonight!! Birrrrrr, and Santa will come along at the end riding the big pumper firetruck! ahah, oh hoho,....


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

All this talk of parsnips,I can'twait to roast some tomorrow


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I wish I had some! The snow has started...we'll see how much we get (usually, here in the valley, we don't get a lot, but one never knows). I suppose we'll have turkey dogs wrapped in bread dough/baked and roasted brussel sprouts tonight!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello chaps and chapesses, I've just started this week's Tea Party with a cocktail and a Winter Warmer of a dish that uses yet more parsnips, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-46387-1.html

Hope to see you all.

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, Dave. You always give me food for thought  
And good thinking re: the sort of testing party, as any excuse is for a party is better than none. 

I'll be visiting the local winery for tastes and advice, when I get back from St Louis this weekend. Finally going to see the triplets.

I managed to get a last minute invite to my nephew's Parent/ daughter gingerbread house building party tonight. We overloaded the roof with snow/icing and had loads of fun holding the house together. It was purely coincidental that I called at the right time to be asked over, and Nephew didn't have to go alone. Paul's wife is still in the Air Force Reserves and had taken off for camp this weekend.

Why I'm not packing for my trip tomorrow, I can't tell you. Procrastinating as usual, and getting my KP fix. Bye for now.



FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Well, now! This is sure to become my favorite sauce for ------- probably everything!
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> As we are all getting older I would like to inform my friends on new acronyms so we can understand each other.
> 
> ATD- At The Doctor
> BFF- Best Friend Fell
> ...


Good ones very funny and will pass on.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

This is our summer season in Aussie, but it is quite cold, not cold enough to have the heating on, but will be nice to snuggle down in my bed with my doona over me.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

GrandmaMoses said:


> They really got into fist fights? I haven't looked at the news for a couple of days and now I am afraid to. I stayed home on Black Friday and cleaned and knitted and ate the last of the leftover apple pie. Today I am going to a craft fair, I don't anticipate any brawls there, and I am back on a DIET.


You are smart, GrandmaMoses! I'm glad you took care of yourself! Yay, us!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Monday here in the states is now designated as "Cyber Monday". That's when the on-line merchants put out their best offers. In theory. I do most of my shopping on-line anyway, so one day is the same as another. I have a neighbor who is agoraphobic (sp?). He seldom leaves his house for anything. Everything is delivered to him, even his groceries.
> ...


I admire you courage & the creative ways that you are taking care of yourself!


----------

